# Dragon Age: Inquisition [Sammelthread]



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2014)

Ich starte nun einfach mal einen kleinen Sammelthread zum neusten Dragon Age, zumindest habe ich noch keinen im Firum gefunden. [emoji6]

Kurze Frage: ich bin noch in den Hinterlanden unterwegs. Meine Gruppe ist Level 5 und jetzt bin ich gerade in ein Gebiet beim Klamm der Rebellenkönigin gestolpert, in dem...ich sage es mal so: große Tiere hausen. Bzw. ein großes Tier mit Anhang. Lasst mich raten: da sollte ich besser noch nicht hin, oder?
Ich konnte zwar ein paar der kleineren Viecher erledigen, aber wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, hatten die einen Totenkopf an der Gesundheitsleiste. [emoji6]

Und noch eine kurze Frage: in Haven gibt es so büffelartige Tiere, die von den Angriffen meiner Magierin ziemlich unbeeindruckt waren. Wie bekommt man die klein?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: ich bin noch in den Hinterlanden unterwegs. Meine Gruppe ist Level 5 und jetzt bin ich gerade in ein Gebiet beim Klamm der Rebellenkönigin gestolpert, in dem...ich sage es mal so: große Tiere hausen. Bzw. ein großes Tier mit Anhang. Lasst mich raten: da sollte ich besser noch nicht hin, oder?



Wenn du irgendwo abgeschlachtet wirst, ist das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Komm einfach später wieder. 

Überhaupt ist es empfehlenswert, am Anfang des Spiels nicht nur in den Hinterladen rumzuhängen. Das ist mehr das Startgebiet und man kann jederzeit zurückkehren um alles zu erledigen. Das blöde ist, wenn man in den Hinterlanden schon so viel Zeit verbringt, obwohl es nur das Startgebiet ist, und sich hochlevelt ohne Ende, ist der eigentliche Teil des Spiels, also die Story, nur noch ein Spaziergang. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es irgendwann monoton wird, deshalb schau ich immer nur zwischendurch in den Hinterlanden vorbei und grase dort nicht erst alles ab.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2014)

Ah, danke für den Hinweis. Ich hätte nun erst einmal alle Quests dort erledigt, bevor ich Macht einsetze und in die anderen Gebiete gehe.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2014)

Auf Reddit gibt es einen interessanten Thread zum Thema Hinterlanden, kann ich nur empfehlen. 

PSA - Leave the fucking Hinterlands : dragonage


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2014)

Dabei bin ich nach zehn Stunden immer noch verliebt in die Gegend. [emoji6]


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2014)

Mit welchen Klassen spielt ihr denn so?
Habe den Prolog jetzt mit nem Rogue und Warrior beendet, bin mir aber immer noch nicht ganz sicher, mit was ich weiterspiele bzw. ob ich den Mage auch noch ausprobieren soll.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2014)

Ich spiele eine Magierin. Das ist immer die Klasse, mit der ich ein DA als erstes durchspiele, schon allein deswegen, weil die Magier ja eher kontrovers gesehen werden und dem Charakter auch mitunter dementsprechend begegnet wird. [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2014)

gibt es eine screenshotfunktion in origin bzw da3 ?


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2014)

Ein Screenshot sollte über die Druck Taste in folgenden Ordner gespeichert werden: C:\Users\xxx\Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age Inquisition\Screenshots


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> gibt es eine screenshotfunktion in origin bzw da3 ?



Druck-Taste.
Screenshots liegen dann in C:\Users\******\Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age Inquisition\Screenshots

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## chbdiablo (23. November 2014)

Hab jetzt einige Stunden gespielt, aber mein erster Eindruck hat sich bisher nicht geändert. Das Spiel ist langweilig. Oberflächlig sogar. Bis jetzt ist die Meinung vom zugegebenermaßen oft überkritischen Jörg Luibl leider die, die sich am ehesten mit meiner deckt. Ich hoffe mal, ich halte noch etwas durch, bis sich am Spiel was ändert.


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2014)

lässt ihr eure npc automatisch die talent lvlen oder vergebt ihr die punkte selbst ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> lässt ihr eure npc automatisch die talent lvlen oder vergebt ihr die punkte selbst ?



Mache ich alles selbst.
Wer weiß, was die Automatik für einen Mist zusammenlevelt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2014)

Ich verteile die Talentpunkte selbstständig. 

Nach 14 Stunden bin ich weiterhin begeistert. Ich bin nun nach dem Rat, die Hinterlande verlassen und bin an der Sturmküste. Meinen persönlichen Geschmack trifft das Spiel bisher voll und ganz.
Seien es die schönen Gebiete, Charaktere, Crafting, Aufgaben etc., ich bin glücklich. [emoji6]


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2014)

Mir wäre es auch lieber gewesen, die Attribute selbst stärken zu können, selbst wenn es nur eine Farce ist. Bin nun gut 20 Stunden drin und finde es auch super. Zugegeben, mir fehlen ein paar Dinge und da hänge ich immer noch Origins nach, aber nun gut. 

Den Hinweis mit den Hinterlanden, den ich weiter oben schon via Reddit verlinkt hab, sollten sich alle mal zu Herzen nehmen, die gelangweilt stundenlang durch das erste Gebiet rennen. Da stimme ich eindeutig zu. Deutlich mehr Spaß habe ich, seit ich neue Begleiter kennen gelernt und mich nicht nur mit kleinen Aufgaben abgebe.

Ich spiele übrigens einen menschlichen Schurken, zwei Dolche statt Bogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit führe ich Sera, Varric und Blackwall mit und spiele auf schwer. Sicherlich nicht die beste Zusammenstellung, weil ich inklusive mir drei Fernkämpfer aber keinen Magier dabei habe. Solas finde ich aber saulangweilig als Charakter. Vivienne habe ich noch nicht aufgegabelt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. November 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Den Hinweis mit den Hinterlanden, den ich weiter oben schon via Reddit verlinkt hab, sollten sich alle mal zu Herzen nehmen, die gelangweilt stundenlang durch das erste Gebiet rennen. Da stimme ich eindeutig zu.



Tjo, jeder hat halt seine Spielweise.
Ich für meinen Teil mache zum Beispiel niemals eine Hauptmission, wenn es noch andere offene Aufgaben gibt.
Sprich, erst, wenn es wirklich nichts anderes mehr zu tun gibt, fahre ich mit der Story fort.
Für mich die beste Methode, um alles bis ins kleinste Detail aufzusaugen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2014)

Klar, jedem das seine. Mache ich meist auch erst so, das machen wohl viele. Der Hinweis richtet sich auch vorrangig in diejenigen, die in besagtem Gebiet eher einen negativen Eindruck vom Spiel haben und sich über lahme Quests, Charaktere usw. beschweren. Dem ist ja nicht so, aber es ensteht schnell der Eindruck, wenn man sich erstmal nur dort aufhält und jede noch so belanglose Aufgabe abgrast. 

Ich habe aber auch gemerkt, dass ich zu schnell zu stark geworden bin, eben weil ich zu lange in den Hinterladen rumgerannt bin. Habe dann erstmal den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht und ein paar Hauptaufgaben gemacht. Die Nebenquests, so belanglos sie auch sind, laufen ja nicht weg oder verfallen.


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2014)

Mache bei solchen Spielen meist auch immer erst Nebenkrams und schiebe die Hauptmission so lange es geht hinaus - habe ich die erstmal beendet, hab ich meistens auf die Nebenquests keinen Bock mehr.

Ist mir damals bei Oblivion schon so gegangen und bei Skyrim wars auch so ähnlich - wobei ich da jetzt die DLC´s noch habe


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. November 2014)

Ich bin nach dem Ausflug an die Sturmküste, an der ich erst einmal nicht mehr weiter kam, auch wieder zurück in die Hinterlande. [emoji6]

Aber zwischendurch werde ich noch kurz Richtung Orlais ziehen und schauen, ob ich da ein neues Gruppenmitglied finde. [emoji6]


----------



## S0l4ris451 (23. November 2014)

Ich spiele nen Magier Fokus Blitzmagie. War auch schon in mehreren Gebieten unterwegs, um mal reinzuschauen. Bin jetzt schon 20 Stunden in der Welt von DAI unterwegs und mir gefällt auch alles sehr gut bis auf die Dialoge welche nicht in der Hauptmission stattfinden, die sind ein bissi schleißig in Szene gesetzt! Und natürlich der letzte Kritikpunkt das Inventar is dermaßen unübersichtlich. Momentan auf dem Maskenball unterwegs, einfach großartig diese Abwechslung bezüglich Missionsvielfalt! Zumindest bis jetzt bin ich mehr als begeistert  Bei der Gruppenauswahl variier ich nicht, meine Standardauswahl: 2 Krieger, 1 Schurke und ich. Das wären dann Der Eiserne Bulle, Blackwall und Varric...also klassisch! Ganz gleich wieviele Nebenmissionen ich hab mach ich dann doch lieber Hauptmissionen wegen der Dialoge, die sind einfach cineastischer...


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blitz/Feuer Magerin am spielen  Bin aber immer noch in den Hinterladen an den Geheimnissen finden, camps bauen usw


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2014)

Habe nun drei Teammitglieder mehr, das Questbuch quillt über und mit wem ich meine Elfe verkuppeln soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht. [emoji6]

Kann man eigentlich sehen, wie es um die Sympathien der Leute so steht? Irgendwie habe ich nicht das Gefühl, viele Fortschritte dabei zu machen, zumindest nicht bei allen Charakteren.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

Dragon Age 3 Menü sound erinert mich sehr an





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnmvrknV_iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich sehen, wie es um die Sympathien der Leute so steht?



Nein.
Find ich auch gut so.
Learn to live with the consequences of your actions!!

Mit den Anzeigen aus den früheren Teilen, war es viel zu einfach alle bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

1. Durchgang: Warrior (2handed) - Hauptgruppe: Cassandra, Sera, Vivienne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Durchgang: Mage (Storm/Ghost) - Hauptgruppe: Blackwall, Iron Bull, Varric




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glantir (24. November 2014)

Also nach knapp 50 Std Spielzeit muss ich sagen das ich eine Art Hassliebe zu dem Spiel aufgebaut habe...

Auf der einen Seite liebe ich es die Gegend zu durchstreifen, den Dialogen zu lauschen. Immer auf der Suche nach neuen Abenteuern, die Landschaft genießen.

Auf der anderen Seite hasse ich mittlerweile Bosskämpfe, wie gegen Drachen oder Story Gegnern und das hat mehrere Gründe (nebenbei sei erwähnt das ich auf schwer spiele) zum einen die Trank begrenzung und die fehlende Heilung, Die Begleiter KI bzw. fehlende einstellungs Möglichkeiten und Resistenzen der Gegner...

Zu der Heilung sei gesagt, es nervt einfach tierisch wenn man mitten in der Pampa mal nen heftigen Kampf hat die Gruppe quasi tot ist und keine Tränke mehr da und somit jegliche Heilungsmöglichkeit... Es bleibt einem nur der Port zum Lager und den Weg nochmal auf sich nehmen und mit Glück ist der Gegner dann auch wieder respawnt ^^.... Oder am Ende eines Dungeon wartet ein Gegner aber man hat auf den Weg schon alles an Tränken verballert...

Dann kommen noch Resitenzen die meine Magier zum teil zu Sinnlosen Mana verschleuderen macht, klar könnte man das Gruppenmitglied austauschen dann muss man aber evtl auf Leute zurückgreifen die nicht gut ausgerüstet sind und mal ehrlich wer rüstet alle seine Begleiter komplett aus? Ich bin froh das ich mich für einen Schurken entschieden hab ^^.

Die Begleiter KI... ist das was mich gerade in Boss kämpfen aufregt, warum rennen meine Magier nicht automatisch auf Distanz? warum kann ich in der KI steuerung nicht einzelne Punkte ausschalten? Gerade das ist beim Tank sehr nervig denn wenn er einen Boss auf sich nehmen soll macht er das kurz rennt dann aber zu dem kleinen Ziel was ich angreif... ich hab es noch nicht genau beobachtet was ist wenn ich die KI taktik ausmache aber ich befürchte das ich dem Begleiter dann alles vorkauen muss was er machen soll und Tränke schluckt er auch nicht automatisch. Ich vermisse hier die Möglichkeiten aus DAO und DA2... Ich erinnere mich da an einen Kampf in DA2 in den Tiefen Wegen bei dem der Boss immer wieder heftige AoEs gemacht hat und man sich hinter Säulen verstecken musste, die Begleiter taten das damals automatisch...

Ich hoffe sehr das da vll mit einem Patch noch was getan wird denn so ist es, zumindest auf schwer, einfach nur frustrierend. Zumindest in Bosskämpfen alles andere geht auf schwer noch ziemlich gut..


----------



## S0l4ris451 (24. November 2014)

Praktisch sind da Trankgürtel oder Inquisitionsboni die das Tranklimit anheben. Oder aber auch das Upgraden der Tränke...und ja das Zauberer oder Schurken sich in den Nahkampf stürzen hatte ich auch schon. Das is ärgerlich! lg


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

Glantir schrieb:


> mal ehrlich wer rüstet alle seine Begleiter komplett aus?



Öhm, ich. 



Glantir schrieb:


> warum kann ich in der KI steuerung nicht einzelne Punkte ausschalten?



Was meinst du mit einzelnen Punkten?
In der Skillübersicht kannst du einstellen, welche Fähigkeiten deine Begleiter automatisch, bevorzug oder gar nicht benutzen sollen.



Glantir schrieb:


> Gerade das ist beim Tank sehr nervig denn wenn er einen Boss auf sich nehmen soll macht er das kurz rennt dann aber zu dem kleinen Ziel was ich angreif...



Im Verhalten kannst du einstellen, an welchem Charakter sich Begleiter orientieren.
In der Standardeinstellung schließen sich die Begleiter immer dem aktuell kontrollierten Charakter an und gehen auf dessen Ziel.
Wenn man dort zum Beispiel Cassandra die Orientierung zu Cassandra legt, kümmert sie sich um ihre eigenen Ziele.



Glantir schrieb:


> Tränke schluckt er auch nicht automatisch.



Also Tränke nehmen die Begleiter automatisch.
In der Standardeinstellung wenn die HP unter 30% gefallen ist und nur solange, bis eine Trankreserve von nur noch 2 Tränken erreicht ist.
Auch das kann verändert werden, damit die Begleiter zum Beispiel keine Reserve übrig lassen oder bereits mit mehr HP einen Trank nehmen,


----------



## Glantir (24. November 2014)

Matthias ich mein wenn man in den Optionen auf Verhalten geht, kann man die KI Taktik entweder an oder aus machen, sowie die einzelnen Punkte einstellen wie welches Ziel und wann Tränke genommen werden. Die problematik finde ich daran das man hier nicht einzelne punkte abschalten kann.

Ich nehm da mal das Beispiel Drache der ja mehrere Ziele bietet, den Kopf und die Beine, Standard mäßig greifen die Begleiter das Ziel des Spielers an, ich würde aber wollen das der Tank sich um den Kopf kümmert während mein Schurke und die Magier sich um die Beine kümmern.

Jetzt geb ich dem Tank den Befehl greif den Kopf an, was er auch macht, danach rennt er aber auch zum Bein weil die KI Taktik sagt "greif das Ziel des Spielers an", die andere Option wäre Bestimmte Spieler zu schützen aber wie sich der Tank da dann bei einem Drachen verhält kann ich nicht sagen. Und wie schon erwähnt kann man die *KI Taktik komplett ausschalten* was ich mal testen werde, aber meine Vermutung ist das mein Tank dann nur genau das macht was ich ihm Haargenau befehle, darauf bezog sich dass das Tränke nicht automatisch genommen werden

Mag sein dass das auf Leicht und Normal kein Problem darstellt. Auf Schwer find ich das allerdings sehr problematisch und das macht das ganze nicht wirklich herausfordernd sondern zu einem unfairen Kampf 4 gegen mich ( Drache + meine 3 Begleiter ^^)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein.
> Find ich auch gut so.
> Learn to live with the consequences of your actions!!
> 
> Mit den Anzeigen aus den früheren Teilen, war es viel zu einfach alle bei Laune zu halten.



Bis auf Solus und Cassandra scheint nur niemand auf meine Kommentare zu reagieren. Selbst bei den Herzilein-Dialogoptionen nicht. [emoji6]

Meine Elfe ist wohl zu neutral. [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

Warte nur bis du zu richtig weitreichenden Entscheidungen kommst.
Dann kommst du nicht drum rum ein paar deiner Leute zu verärgern.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2014)

Und das, wo ich so harmoniebedürftig bin. [emoji6]

Aber irre, dass ich schon fast 20 Stunden um habe, glänzend unterhalten wurde und noch gar nicht bei den wichtigen Dingen angekommen bin. [emoji3]


----------



## Gast1669461003 (24. November 2014)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass es auf hohen Einstellung mit Mantle-API schlechter läuft als unter DirectX. Sollte das nicht umgekehrt sein? Bei mir ruckelt es ziemlich stark, wenn ich Mantle einstelle.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

Das können dir deine Kollegen von Pc Games Hardware bestimmt eher sagen ^^

Vieleicht hat amd noch keinen passenden treiber rausgebracht 

Axxo falls ihr auch unter playmobil haare leidet - gitternetz muss auf hoch sein sonst habt ihr nur glänzende haarte haare


----------



## S0l4ris451 (24. November 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass es auf hohen Einstellung mit Mantle-API schlechter läuft als unter DirectX. Sollte das nicht umgekehrt sein? Bei mir ruckelt es ziemlich stark, wenn ich Mantle einstelle.


Also ich spiel unter Mantle und leide unter Microstuttering??


----------



## Glantir (24. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich ne Obergrenze für das Inquisitionslevel? Oder die Möglichkeit die Punkte nochmal anders zu verteilen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

Glantir schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ne Obergrenze für das Inquisitionslevel? Oder die Möglichkeit die Punkte nochmal anders zu verteilen?



Eine feste Obergrenze gibt es nicht. Irgendwann gehen einem halt die Möglichkeiten aus, um Erfahrung zu sammeln. (gleiches gilt für das Char-Level)
Zurücksetzen lassen sich Inquisitions-Perks nicht, sonst könnte man ja ständig umbauen, wie man es gerade braucht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2014)

Ich habe gerade ein Problem in den Hinterlanden. Ich soll Vorratslager der Abtrünnigen finden. Eines soll nahe des Winterwach-Turms im Südosten beim Gebietsübergang auf einem Berg sein. Ich finde nur keinen Weg hinauf. Kraxle nun seit einer halbe Stunde da rum. [emoji6] 
Wo ist der richtige Zugang?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein Problem in den Hinterlanden. Ich soll Vorratslager der Abtrünnigen finden. Eines soll nahe des Winterwach-Turms im Südosten beim Gebietsübergang auf einem Berg sein. Ich finde nur keinen Weg hinauf. Kraxle nun seit einer halbe Stunde da rum. [emoji6]
> Wo ist der richtige Zugang?



Das Icon ist dort ein wenig falsch platziert. 
Das Lager ist dort auf dem Plateau auf dem auch die Festung dieser Fanatiker steht.
Also schon in der Nähe des Icons, nur halt nicht den Berg da hoch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2014)

Danke, da habe ich es sicher übersehen, weil ich die ganze Zeit an irgendwelchen Felswänden hing.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Danke, da habe ich es sicher übersehen, weil ich die ganze Zeit an irgendwelchen Felswänden hing.



Ging mir auch so, bis ich bei meinen Überlegungen, wie ich denn nun endlich da hoch komme, plötzlich merkte, dass ich genau drin stehe.


----------



## GorrestFump (24. November 2014)

Ich bin echt etwas überfordert mit diesem Spiel wie's scheint, auch wenn's mich trotzdem motiviert... Skyrim war hier irgendwie zugänglicher...
Würde gern ein paar Fragen stellen, die mich beschäftigen:

(1)Ich bin da immer mit einer Gruppe unterwegs, muss ich die Mitglieder tatsächlich alle einzeln managen, leveln (Rüstung, Fähigkeiten usw.) und auch mal steuern? Ist ja schon sehr komplex und aufwändig... Außerdem geht Immersion verloren, wenn ich mal den oder den Steuere... Welchen Sinn ergibt es, Mitglieder zurückzulassen?

(2) Für was sind die Machtpunkte und wo kann ich die einsetzen, habe schon 7 Stück?

(3) Die Legende zeigt das Symbol "Primärquest" - auf den Questkarten sehe ich diese nirgends? Wie komme ich weiter, kenne nur Hinterlande und das allererste Gebiet (Festung mit Kirche, Schnee und gefrorener See). Aktuell sind's lauter belanglose (langweilige) Abklapper-/Sammelquests, wie Lager aufbaun, Risse schließen, irgendwen finden usw...nichts von Bedeutung. 

(4) Wie geht ihr Kämpfe an? Irgendwie ist das alles Zufall und nicht sehr befriedigend wie die Kämpfe mit der Gruppe ablaufen... Auch mit der Taktikansicht - Klar ich kann Zuweisungen machen, irgendwie läuft's doch zu automatisiert...

(5) Ich hab durchaus ein paar Rollenspiele hinter mir (Gothic, Oblivion, Skyrim etc) - irgendwie kommt mir das hier ultra komplex und undurchsichtig vor - ist das echt so krass im Vergleich zur genannten Kost? Es ist mein erstes Dragon Age und ich fühle mich erschlagen bzw. mir fehlt hier ein roter Faden im Vorgehen bzgl. allem (Kämpfen, Questen, Leveln etc....)!

Danke!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2014)

(1) Dragon Age ist halt ein Gruppen-Rollenspiel, das war es schon immer.
Das bedeutet eben auch, dass man sich um das Leveln und die Ausrüstung seiner Leute kümmern muss.
Steuern musst du sie nicht zwingend. Besonders auf leichteren Schwierigkeitsgraden kann man sie auch gut sich selbst überlassen.
Ohne Begleiter losziehen würde ich nicht empfehlen. Das Spiel ist halt darauf ausgelegt, mit einer Gruppe unterwegs zu sein.
Außerdem ziehen Bioware-Spiele schon immer auch ihren Reiz aus diesen Charakteren, die sich auch ständig interessant unterhalten.

(2) Die Machtpunkte sind für Aufträge und Operationen am Kriegstisch.
Damit schaltet man neue Gebiete, spezielle Quests usw. frei.

(3) Die Hauptquests findest du im Questlog unter "Inquisitor's Path", auf Deutsch müsste es glaub ich "Pfad des Inquisitors" heißen.
Wenn du dort die aktuelle Hauptaufgabe als aktive Quest markierst, müsstes du auch sehen, wo du hin musst.

(4) Ich gehe Kämpfe so an, wie es die Situation erfordert.
Meist spiele ich mit Taktikansicht, schicke Krieger mit Herausforderung auf die starken Gegner und lass Fernkämpfer kleiner Feinde bekämpfen.
Die Eigenständigkeit meiner Leute hab ich im Taktikmenü ein wenig reduziert, arbeit mit regelmäßiger Pause, um in Ruhe Fähigkeiten auszulöse.

(5) Du führst Oblivion und Skyrim als Beispiele an, aber dir fehlt in Dragon Age der rote Faden?
In den Elder Scrolls-Spielen ist dieser rote Faden doch noch wesentlich dünner als hier, wenn überhaupt vorhanden.
Man muss sich auf jeden Fall im Klaren sein, dass Dragon Age anders ist. 
Wie alle Bioware-Spiele lebt es vor allem durch Gespräche, kleine und große Geschichten, die Charaktere.

Als Neueinsteiger wirst du leider auch viele großartige Momente nicht als diese wahrnehmen, einfach weil dir die Verbindung fehlt.
Dragon Age: Inquisition strotzt nur so vor Anspielungen und Verknüpfungen zu den Vorgängern und den Romanen.
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung als langjähriger Fan. Sicher kann man trotzdem seinen Spaß mit dem Spiel haben.


----------



## GorrestFump (24. November 2014)

Danke das hilft mir sehr weiter und klärt auf warums so ist wies ist  Zum roten Faden bei bspw. Oblivion: Damit meinte ich das Kämpfen (habe ja nur meinen einen Char) und die Vorgehensweise um weiterzukommen (Leveln, Hauptquests usw.) - der rote Faden ist vllt nicht dünner oder dicker bei DA:I aber deutlich verworrener durch z.B. die Gruppe und deren Management. Oder generell das viele managen rund herum... Wird sich noch geben nach einer gewissen Einstiegsphase - hab ja grad mal ca. 4h gespielt. Evtl finde ich ja den Spaß noch an der "Gruppendynamik"...


----------



## Glantir (25. November 2014)

Hätte da ein paar kleinere fragen ^^

1. Wann kann ich selbst Runen herstellen? 



Spoiler



Bin schon in der Himmelsfeste und hab auch schon mit Dagna gesprochen finde dort aber kein Tisch zum herstellen



2. Wenn ich Inquisitionspunkte in macht des Schurken/Magier/Kriegers stecke bekomm ich damit dann schon Rezepte für die mächtigsten Gegenstände? Schurke hab ich geskillt und gute Rezepte für Waffen und Rüstung bekommen aber bin nicht sicher ob das schon das beste ist... ^^

3. Kennt jemand gute Plätze um Mats zu farmen? Mir fehlt es irgendwie immer an allem 

4. Komme bei einer persönlichen Quest von Dorian nicht weiter, soll mit ihm nach Redcliff in die Taverne, mit ihm gesprochen habe ich. Aber wenn ich jetzt dahin gehe passiert nichts.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. November 2014)

1. Runen werden am Waffentisch hergestellt. Bei den Filtern ist ganz Rechts der Punkt für Runen.
Natürlich muss man entsprechende Rezepte besitzen.

2. Ob das die besten Rezepte sind, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, da ich die Rezepte der Inquisitions-Perks noch nicht benutzt habe.
Auf jeden Fall gehen die Rezepte bis Tier 3. Alle mit dieser Einstufung sollte zu den besten gehören.

4. Du musst Dorian dafür natürlich in die Gruppe nehmen, sonst geht es nicht.


----------



## Glantir (25. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> 4. Du musst Dorian dafür natürlich in die Gruppe nehmen, sonst geht es nicht.



Hatte ich ja aber es ist kein Event getriggert, bin dann jetzt mal ohne ihn hin dann haben meine Gefährten darüber gesprochen hab aber noch nicht nochmal versucht mit Dorian nochmal hinzugehen mir ging die porterei ein bisschen auf den keks


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. November 2014)

Ich war auch erst ohne Dorian da, nichts passierte.
Dann hab ich ihn am Lager in die Gruppe geholt, ohne jedoch die Hinterlande zu verlassen.
Das hat auch nicht geholfen.
Also bin ich nochmal komplett nach Skyhold zurück und bin dann direkt mit Dorian in der Gruppe nach Redcliffe gegangen, dann hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2014)

*Dragon Age Inquisition [Sammelthread]*

Ich hadere gerade, ob ich mich jetzt schon entscheiden soll, zu welcher der beiden Fraktionen ich Kontakt zwecks eines Bündnisses Suche. 

Habe den Bullen, Vivienne, Sera und Blackwell eingesammelt und schon einige Quests an der Sturmküste und in den Hinterlanden erledigt.


----------



## Glantir (25. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hadere gerade, ob ich mich jetzt schon entscheiden soll, zu welcher der beiden Fraktionen ich Kontakt zwecks eines Bündnisses Suche.
> 
> Habe den Bullen, Vivienne, Sera und Blackwell eingesammelt und schon einige Quests an der Sturmküste und in den Hinterlanden erledigt.



Ich hab auch lange und gut überlegt  und mich dann für die Templer entschieden denn wenn ich das Spiel nochmal spiele dann als Magier und dann ist ja naheliegender sich dort dann den Magiern anzuschließen ^^
(jetziger Char ist Schurke)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich hadere gerade, ob ich mich jetzt schon entscheiden soll, zu welcher der beiden Fraktionen ich Kontakt zwecks eines Bündnisses Suche.



Ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall vorher alles andere zu machen, was zu machen geht.
Nach der Entscheidung für eine Seite kommt ein größerer Schub in der Story.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2014)

Ich werde die Magier nehmen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob das zu früh ist. [emoji6]


----------



## Glantir (25. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich war auch erst ohne Dorian da, nichts passierte.
> Dann hab ich ihn am Lager in die Gruppe geholt, ohne jedoch die Hinterlande zu verlassen.
> Das hat auch nicht geholfen.
> Also bin ich nochmal komplett nach Skyhold zurück und bin dann direkt  mit Dorian in der Gruppe nach Redcliffe gegangen, dann hat es  funktioniert.



So hab ich jetzt auch gemacht, aber es kam  immer noch nichts ^^. Evtl fehlt mir an anderer Stelle der Queststand  oder so, möglicherweise sind andere Quests eine Vorraussetzung dafür.

Wie  geht ihr denn so vor beim Questen? Ich versuch zwar alles mit zu nehmen  bevor ich Hauptquests weiter führe, aber das gestaltet sich als ein  ziemliches Mammut Projekt  irgendwie ist es auch ärgerlich wenn man  sich Gebiete freischaltet und man dann feststellt das für das Gebiet was  schwach auf der Brust ist  bei HQs steht ja zumindest noch dran von  lvl x bis lvl y

Bin jetzt aktuell lvl 16 (kurz vor 17) und bei der Hauptquest (siehe Spoiler feld)


Spoiler



Meine nächste Hauptquest wäre der Ball bei dem man die Kaiserin vor einem Attentatt warnen soll



Dann  noch ne Frage, hatte am Anfang die tiefere Stimme für meinen Charakter  ausgewählt. Diese hat sich im Verlauf der Hauptquest aber leider zu der  anderen wählbaren Stimme verändert, kann man das irgendwie beheben oder  hat noch jemand das Problem gehabt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. November 2014)

Glantir schrieb:


> Dann  noch ne Frage, hatte am Anfang die tiefere Stimme für meinen Charakter  ausgewählt. Diese hat sich im Verlauf der Hauptquest aber leider zu der  anderen wählbaren Stimme verändert, kann man das irgendwie beheben oder  hat noch jemand das Problem gehabt?



Hast du beim ersten Treffen mit Hawke den Editor benutzt?
Dadurch wird das wohl ausgelöst.
Eine Lösung gibts bisher leider nicht.
Hoffentlich behebt Bioware das mit dem nächsten Patch.


Was das Questen angeht, lasse ich Storymissionen so lange unangetastet, bis ich wirklich nichts anderes mehr machen kann.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. November 2014)

Ich habe mich nun vorerst auch dazu entschlossen, den Weg des Inquisitors noch etwas auszusparen und mich nicht für ein Bündnis zu entscheiden. 

Bin jetzt erst einmal dem Geheimnis der Scherben auf der Spur, bevor ich Nebenquests in Redcliff erledige. [emoji6]

Bin nun Level 9 und einige der Risse, die jetzt noch in den Hinterlanden und der Sturmküste offen sind, sind noch etwas zu stark für meine Gruppe.


----------



## TwilightSinger (26. November 2014)

So, nachdem ich nun tagelang hier mitlese, habe ich mir eben das Spiel spontan zugelegt.
Vielleicht werde ich heute noch, nach der Champions-League-Übertragung, meine ersten „Gehversuche“ unternehmen.


----------



## Kaylee (27. November 2014)

Glantir schrieb:


> Wie  geht ihr denn so vor beim Questen?


Ich konzentriere mich überwiegend sehr auf die Hauptstory und nehme die Nebenquests nur mit wenn sie gerade auf dem Weg liegen. Kann sein, dass das nicht sehr RPG-like ist, aber ich bin kein Freund von diesen MMO-Sammelquests, die es bei Inquisition leider sehr viel gibt.
 Allerdings bin ich jetzt an einem Punkt wo ich doch erst noch ein paar Nebenquests abgrasen muss, bevor ich weitermachen kann, weil die Hauptstory erst für höheres Level empfohlen wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. November 2014)

Kaylee schrieb:


> Ich konzentriere mich überwiegend sehr auf die Hauptstory und nehme die Nebenquests nur mit wenn sie gerade auf dem Weg liegen. Kann sein, dass das nicht sehr RPG-like ist, aber ich bin kein Freund von diesen MMO-Sammelquests, die es bei Inquisition leider sehr viel gibt.



Leider verpasst du so auch viele interessante Geschichten rund um deine Charaktere. Wer nur die Hauptstory durchspielt hat weit weniger als die Hälfte von Dragon Age: Inquisition überhaupt gesehen. Regelmäßige Gespräche mit den Gefährten gehören ebenso zu einem Dragon Age, wie die unglaublich tiefe Lore, die Abseits des roten Fadens in Nebenquests, Kodex-Einträgen und jetzt auch durch Erkundung erzählt wird.
Die Faszination des Dragon Age-Universums eröffnet sich meiner Meinung nicht, wenn man nur den Hauptgeschichten der Spiele folgt.


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2014)

ist es möglich bei da3 savesgames pro charakter zu speichern oder savesgames gelten für alle ?


----------



## Kaylee (27. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider verpasst du so auch viele interessante Geschichten rund um deine Charaktere. Wer nur die Hauptstory durchspielt hat weit weniger als die Hälfte von Dragon Age: Inquisition überhaupt gesehen. Regelmäßige Gespräche mit den Gefährten gehören ebenso zu einem Dragon Age, wie die unglaublich tiefe Lore, die Abseits des roten Fadens in Nebenquests, Kodex-Einträgen und jetzt auch durch Erkundung erzählt wird.
> Die Faszination des Dragon Age-Universums eröffnet sich meiner Meinung nicht, wenn man nur den Hauptgeschichten der Spiele folgt.


Charaktergeschichten mache ich schon. Im Lager herumzulaufen und die Stimmung/Gespräche einzusaugen ist eine der schönen Seiten an dem Spiel, das bringt ja erst Atmosphäre. Aber gezielt Shards einsammeln, Punkte erobern oder töte X mache ich erst, wenn ich es muss, weil ich das eher langweilig finde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist es möglich bei da3 savesgames pro charakter zu speichern oder savesgames gelten für alle ?



Wie von Bioware gewohnt sind alle Savegames für jeden Charakter extra.
Ist das gleiche System wie es seit DA in allen BW-Games zum Einsatz kam.
Inklusive freiem Speichern, sogar auf den Konsolen. (mit unbegrenzter Zahl an Savegames)


----------



## Glantir (28. November 2014)

Weiß jemand was es mit dem xy% Chance auf Meisterstück, 10% höhere Werte bei erfolg auf sich hat?

Klingt als würde die Waffe um 10% Stärker sein aber irgendwie fehlt doch dann ein Wert wie Fokus Gewinn auf der Waffe oder nicht? ^^



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider verpasst du so auch viele interessante Geschichten rund um deine Charaktere. Wer nur die Hauptstory durchspielt hat weit weniger als die Hälfte von Dragon Age: Inquisition überhaupt gesehen. Regelmäßige Gespräche mit den Gefährten gehören ebenso zu einem Dragon Age, wie die unglaublich tiefe Lore, die Abseits des roten Fadens in Nebenquests, Kodex-Einträgen und jetzt auch durch Erkundung erzählt wird.
> Die Faszination des Dragon Age-Universums eröffnet sich meiner Meinung nicht, wenn man nur den Hauptgeschichten der Spiele folgt.



Kann man das nicht sogar von allen Bioware spielen behaupten? ^^ Also zumindest bei Mass Effect ist es doch genauso, wenn auch nicht so umfangreich wie es jetzt bei Dragon Age: Inqusition ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. November 2014)

Glantir schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was es mit dem xy% Chance auf Meisterstück, 10% höhere Werte bei erfolg auf sich hat?
> 
> Klingt als würde die Waffe um 10% Stärker sein aber irgendwie fehlt doch dann ein Wert wie Fokus Gewinn auf der Waffe oder nicht? ^^



Tja, da musst du dich entscheiden, ob du die Chance auf ein Meisterstück erhöhen willst, oder lieber einen zusätzlichen Wert nimmst.


----------



## Glantir (28. November 2014)

Jetzt hab ich nen richtig guten Rezept Händler gefunden und dann hab ich nicht genug Geld *heul* jemand nen Tipp wie man gut an Geld kommen kann? ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. November 2014)

Gelange ich im Rahmen einer anderen Quest in den abgesperrten Bereich der Sturmküste, in welchem die Lyriumsplitter sind?

Außerdem habe ich in den Hinterlanden mit Level 11 das erste Mal versucht, einen 



Spoiler



Drachen


 zu besiegen. War jetzt nicht so toll [emoji6]


----------



## Glantir (30. November 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gelange ich im Rahmen einer anderen Quest in den abgesperrten Bereich der Sturmküste, in welchem die Lyriumsplitter sind?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich in den Hinterlanden mit Level 11 das erste Mal versucht, einen
> 
> ...



Ja du kommst noch an die Splitter, im laufe der Story kannst du für die Sturmküste einen weiteren Teil freischalten. Über die Ratskarte..


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. November 2014)

Danke sehr. [emoji3]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. November 2014)

GIbt in einigen Gebieten solche Regionen, die erst über den War Table freigeschaltet werden müssen.


----------



## Glantir (30. November 2014)

Also hab das Spiel jetzt durch, mir fehlen nur noch kleinigkeiten ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten, Mosaikteile und so... find gegen Ende mit guten Equip ist das Spiel ziemlich leicht hab nachher auf Albtraum gestellt aber viel schwerer wirds dann auch nicht mehr ^^

Vorallem der Schaden den man macht oO hab das mal in nem kleinen Video festgehalten, der Wyvern ist lvl 19 (auf Schwer) ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt lvl 20

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i9ANjIBkPE


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe gerade mit Level 13 versucht, den L12 Fereldischen Frostrücken in den Hinterlanden umzuhauen. Keine Chance. [emoji3]

Das Vieh schleift meine Gruppe ein paarmal durch die Feuerstellen und gut is. Das war bei Skyrim aber einfacher. [emoji6]

Muss ich wohl ein bissl in Feuerresistenz investieren.


----------



## Glantir (3. Dezember 2014)

Einen Lvl über den Drachen kann man aber schon schaffen, manchmal hilfts andere Grp Mitglieder mit zu nehmen. Oder gerad am anfang des Kampfes den Tank selbst steuern. Ich hab z.B. die KI Taktik beim Tank ausgestellt aber vorsicht du musst dann alle skills selbst befehlen, aber fand es so dennoch leichter ^^. (zumindest kam mir das so vor, aufjedenfall musste ich selbst immer Cassandra wechseln um den Drachen zu spotten)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich stehe gerade vor einem Level 21 Drachen und überlege, ob ich es versuchen soll.
Mein Charakter ist auch 21, die Gruppe 20, aber irgendwie habe ich trotzdem meine Bedenken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Dezember 2014)

Also mit der Übernahme der Steuerung des Tanks ging es etwas besser. Wenn nun noch der Rest der Gruppe dem Feuer ausweichen würde, wäre es super. [emoji6]
Ich versuche mich morgen noch einmal dran.


----------



## Glantir (4. Dezember 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Also mit der Übernahme der Steuerung des Tanks ging es etwas besser. Wenn nun noch der Rest der Gruppe dem Feuer ausweichen würde, wäre es super. [emoji6]
> Ich versuche mich morgen noch einmal dran.



Meinst du die Phase in der er rum fliegt bzw. auf die Anhöhe fliegt? Ich hab in der Phase auf Rückzug gestellt und bin mit meinen Leuten im Kreis gerannt, ist aber immer noch kein garant das man nicht getroffen wird ^^. Falls du Magier dabei hast, auch darauf achten welchen Elementaren Schaden diese machen, auch die Wahl des Stabs kann wichtigen dmg ausmachen der am Ende fehlen könnte. Ansonsten macht Übung den Meister, der erste Drache war meiner Meinung nach noch der Schwerste weil man erst mal die Mechaniken lernen musste usw.  (klar sind die anderen auch nicht ohne ^^).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Dezember 2014)

Mein Charakter ist Magier. Habe dann noch Solas, Cassandra und Varric dabei. Den zweiten Magier für mehr Barrieren. [emoji6]

Die Magier haben Stäbe mit Frostschaden ausgerüstet, das klappt mit dem entsprechenden Sprüchen ganz gut. 

Dann habe ich versucht, die Fernkämpfer etwas weiter hinten zu positionieren, damit sie den Nahkampfschaden nicht so abbekommen, allerdings hatte ich da zuletzt das Gefühl, dass das den Drachen dazu verleitet, mehr Feuerbälle hintereinander abzufeuern. [emoji6] und das schon in der ersten Phase, in der er am Boden ist.  

Aber es beruhigt mich, dass der erste schwieriger erscheint. [emoji6]
Ich vermisse da das erste Mal meine Heilzauber.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallihallo, ich spiele Dragon Age seit gestern und hab mir einen ersten Eindruck verschafft. Eine Frage: Gibt es für die NPCs in der Gruppe wirklich nur so eine spärliche Verhaltens-KI? Bei Origins konnte man beispielsweise einstellen, ob der Tank z. B. Gegner spottet, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied unter 50% HP hat, bei Inquisition finde ich nichts dergleichen, nur eine ganz grobe Einstellung "Beschützen" und "anschließen" hieß es glaub ich.

Ach ja, auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt ihr denn so? Ich habe vom Start weg den zweithöchsten genommen, aber die Gegner sind bisher noch ziemliche Pfeifen und die Standardkämpfe spielen sich quasi automatisch. Sollte ich lieber gleich auf den höchsten gehen?

Bis jetzt bin ich ziemlich ernüchtert und kann die Topwertungen nicht nachvollziehen, aber das Startgebiet soll ja auch öde sein.


----------



## Glantir (4. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> Hallihallo, ich spiele Dragon Age seit gestern und hab mir einen ersten Eindruck verschafft. Eine Frage: Gibt es für die NPCs in der Gruppe wirklich nur so eine spärliche Verhaltens-KI? Bei Origins konnte man beispielsweise einstellen, ob der Tank z. B. Gegner spottet, wenn ein Gruppenmitglied unter 50% HP hat, bei Inquisition finde ich nichts dergleichen, nur eine ganz grobe Einstellung "Beschützen" und "anschließen" hieß es glaub ich.
> 
> Ach ja, auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt ihr denn so? Ich habe vom Start weg den zweithöchsten genommen, aber die Gegner sind bisher noch ziemliche Pfeifen und die Standardkämpfe spielen sich quasi automatisch. Sollte ich lieber gleich auf den höchsten gehen?
> 
> Bis jetzt bin ich ziemlich ernüchtert und kann die Topwertungen nicht nachvollziehen, aber das Startgebiet soll ja auch öde sein.



Ja das Spiel hat seine macken, aber man lernt damit zu leben... hatte während des Spielens auch öfter Phasen wo ich dachte warum ist das nicht so wie bei DAO oder 2 u.a. auch die von dir angesprochene Taktik option, aber unterm Strich hat mir das Spiel sehr gut gefallen. Hab selbst den Großteil auf Schwer gespielt und Gegen Ende(eigentlich nur den letzten Drachen und das Storyende) auf Albtraum weil mmn das Spiel gegen Ende extrem einfach wird.

@Nyx
Hab mir da so oft die Heilzauber zurück gewünscht, klar oft lag es auch am Schwierigkeitsgrad doch alles im allen ist das dann doch sehr frustig wenn man in einem Dungeon vor dem Endboss steht, die Gruppe quasi tot ist und keine Tränke mehr da sind, wobei ich an der Stelle sagen muss das die Gruppe irgendwie an so einem Punkt am effektivsten kämpft oO.

Um wieder auf Drachen zurück zu kommen, heb dir deine Fokus Angriffe auf, gegen Ende kommt der Drache nämlich nochmal mit was fiesem an! Also der in den Hinterlanden ^^.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Dezember 2014)

So, der Frostrücken ist nicht mehr. [emoji1]
Irgendwie war er plötzlich ganz einfach. 
Ich habe Cassandra gesteuert und sie nur spotten und Schildwall machen lassen, die beiden Magier zwischendurch außer Reichweite und Cole statt Varric in die Gruppe und da war es ganz unkompliziert. Sehr schön. [emoji6]


----------



## S0l4ris451 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ab einem höheren Lvl als der des Drachens sind die nicht so arg schwer. Obwohl ich muss sagen das ich mit meinem Magier Stufe 22 oder so noch Probleme mit den zwei Drachen in Emprise du Lion habe. Hab die Haupthandlung mit dem Magier durch und ein neues mit einer Schurkin angefangen und muss sagen das es so deutlich einfacher ist. Da braucht der Magier im direkten Vergleich schon länger bis er Schaden macht! Hab meinen Bruder mit einem Krieger spielen sehen und das sah auch um einiges leichter aus.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (5. Dezember 2014)

Glantir schrieb:


> Ja das Spiel hat seine macken, aber man lernt damit zu leben... hatte während des Spielens auch öfter Phasen wo ich dachte warum ist das nicht so wie bei DAO oder 2 u.a. auch die von dir angesprochene Taktik option, aber unterm Strich hat mir das Spiel sehr gut gefallen. Hab selbst den Großteil auf Schwer gespielt und Gegen Ende(eigentlich nur den letzten Drachen und das Storyende) auf Albtraum weil mmn das Spiel gegen Ende extrem einfach wird.




Naja ob ich mich daran gewöhne steht auf einem anderne Blatt geschrieben ... in der Regel breche ich Spiele, die mir vom Gameplay her nicht zusagen, früher oder später ab. Ich hab mich dazu entschieden, auf Albtraum noch mal neu anzufangen. Schwer ist leider absolut keine Herausforderung und hat den Namen nicht verdient.


----------



## Glantir (5. Dezember 2014)

Dann warte mal die ersten Boss Kämpfe ab vor allem in den Story Missionen, die sind schon nicht ohne. Kämpfe in der Open World sind in der tat wenig herausfordernd aber es kann ja auch nicht jeder Kampf zu einem spannenden Darth Maul vs Qui Gon Jin und Obi Wan werden ^^


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (5. Dezember 2014)

Das nicht, aber in Origins gabs zumindest eine handvoll schwerere Kämpfe, die keine Bossgegner beinhaltet haben. Aber das ist egal, ich fang so oder so neu an. Was Spiele angeht, bin ich  ein absoluter Masochist. Ich steh auf Frust und Schmerzen. Ach ja: Dark Souls war Kindergarten


----------



## Glantir (5. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal eind Video vom 3. Drachen gemacht. So ganz ohne Lets Play oder extra Musik ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tt_KLm4_X8&feature=youtu.be

hab auch noch alle anderen Drachen aufgenommen bis auf Drache 1 und 2 leider und werd die die Tage denk ich auch mal hochladen ^^.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Dezember 2014)

Das war der dritte? Den habe ich soeben als zweites mit meiner beim ersten Drachen bereits bewährten Taktik getötet. [emoji6]

Den fand ich einfacher, als den in den Hinterlanden. [emoji3]


----------



## Glantir (6. Dezember 2014)

Vom Level her ja, Hinterlande lvl 12, Kammwald 13 und Westgrate 14 ^^ Aber stimmt schon der erste war der schwierigste, bei dem haben die sich auch richtig mühe gemacht...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Dezember 2014)

Den in Kammwald habe ich bereits beim Schlummern beobachtet. 
In der Gegend habe ich auch das ausgezeichnete Buch "Pflanzen gegen Leichen" gefunden. [emoji6]
Schön auch das Gespräch zwischen dem Bullen und Varric, über die plötzlich auftauchenden Feinde in Knallhart in der Oberstadt, die dem Helden praktisch auf den Kopf fallen. War ja einer der Kritikpunkte am zweiten Teil. [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe eben den Drachen in der Fauchenden Ödnis gelegt, der war irgendwie nervig.
Eigentlich ging er ganz gut, droppte einigermaßen fott seine HP, aber als er nur noch 50k Leben hatte, fing er an schwer zu werden.
Plötzlich rief er permanent Adds herbei und hat sich ständig Block gecastet.
Mir gingen die Pots aus und ich hab für die letzten 50k länger gebraucht, als für die 150k vorher.
Er wollte einfach nicht sterben.


----------



## Glantir (6. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich habe eben den Drachen in der Fauchenden Ödnis gelegt, der war irgendwie nervig.
> Eigentlich ging er ganz gut, droppte einigermaßen fott seine HP, aber als er nur noch 50k Leben hatte, fing er an schwer zu werden.
> Plötzlich rief er permanent Adds herbei und hat sich ständig Block gecastet.
> Mir gingen die Pots aus und ich hab für die letzten 50k länger gebraucht, als für die 150k vorher.
> Er wollte einfach nicht sterben.



Deswegen hab ich irgendwann Dorian aus der Gruppe geworfen und hab Vivienne mit genommen, weil sie mit Ihrer Fokus Heilen kann, auch wenn ich Vivienne von der Person her nicht wirklich mag :\


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich rätsle gerade, was es mit der Veränderungen der Begleiterkarten auf sich hat. 

Das vom Bullen sieht jetzt ganz depri aus, obwohl ich 



Spoiler



seine Sturmbullen gerettet habe, statt das Bündnis mit den Qunari einzugehen. Gut, er wurde dafür ausgegrenzt, aber ist das soooo schlimm? [emoji6]



Ähnlich düster sieht jetzt das von Varric aus, obwohl ich während der Hauptstory gerade 



Spoiler



Hawke gerettet und Strout geopfert habe


. Gut, war jetzt auch traurig, weil er den anderen auch als Helden sah, aber gleich so finster? [emoji6]


----------



## HarleyQuinnx (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallöchen, ich spiel Inquisition jetzt seit Realease, hab meine 74 Stunden zusammen und irgendwie noch nix geschafft xD Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran das ich erst alle Nebenquest mache und irgendwie die ganze Zeit nur Kräuter und Erze farme, weil man weiß ja nie wann man das alles noch Gebrauchen könnte   und mich dann um die Hauptquest kümmere. Ich finde es viel auch komplexer als Origins und DA2 was jetzt aber auch nicht sooo schwer ist... Wirklich krass wieviel es zu sammeln, zu entdecken und zu sehen gibt, wirklich klasse  Eine Frage hätte ich da allerdings und ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann, da ich auch nach langem googeln und ingame aufpassen irgendwie auf keine Antwort gekommen bin xD In der Tatikbeschreibung von den aktiven Fähigkeiten steht ja das sie eingesetzt werden, wenn es die Situation ergibt. Gilt das jetzt für alle aktiven Fähigkeiten oder nur die, die in der Fähigkeitenleiste/kreis was auch immer sind? Ich werd daraus irgendwie nich schlau, manchmal denke ich sie werden eingesetzt und manchmal nicht, vielleicht liegts auch nur an mir xD Hoffe hier weiß jemand vielleicht die Antwort, danke schon mal im Vorraus und angennehme Nacht noch ^-^


----------



## Glantir (7. Dezember 2014)

HarleyQuinnx schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich spiel Inquisition jetzt seit Realease, hab meine 74 Stunden zusammen und irgendwie noch nix geschafft xD Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran das ich erst alle Nebenquest mache und irgendwie die ganze Zeit nur Kräuter und Erze farme, weil man weiß ja nie wann man das alles noch Gebrauchen könnte   und mich dann um die Hauptquest kümmere. Ich finde es viel auch komplexer als Origins und DA2 was jetzt aber auch nicht sooo schwer ist... Wirklich krass wieviel es zu sammeln, zu entdecken und zu sehen gibt, wirklich klasse  Eine Frage hätte ich da allerdings und ich hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann, da ich auch nach langem googeln und ingame aufpassen irgendwie auf keine Antwort gekommen bin xD In der Tatikbeschreibung von den aktiven Fähigkeiten steht ja das sie eingesetzt werden, wenn es die Situation ergibt. Gilt das jetzt für alle aktiven Fähigkeiten oder nur die, die in der Fähigkeitenleiste/kreis was auch immer sind? Ich werd daraus irgendwie nich schlau, manchmal denke ich sie werden eingesetzt und manchmal nicht, vielleicht liegts auch nur an mir xD Hoffe hier weiß jemand vielleicht die Antwort, danke schon mal im Vorraus und angennehme Nacht noch ^-^



Begleiter und auch du können so oder so nur "Aktive" Skills aktiv benutzen ^^ und auch nur die die in der Leiste sind, deine Begleiter benutzen standard mäßig alle ausgerüsteten Skills bis auf Fokus angriffe. Zu erkennen ist das im Charakterbogen unter Taktik (so heißt der Punkt glaube ich) da wird an jeder Fokus Attacke ein X stehen. An allen anderen ein haken, diese kannst du auch selbst ändern wenn du nicht möchtest das deine Begleiter skills einsetzen, die du z.B aufheben willst und selbst auslösen möchtest. Das bei Fokus Skills standard mäßig ein X steht ist durchaus sinnvoll ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Dezember 2014)

Also ich war bisher der Meinung, dass die Begleiter alle Skills nutzen, die sie haben, egal welche ausgerüstet sind.
Solange in der Taktik-Ansicht der Skill auf "Aktiviert" steht, wird er auch verwendet.
Ich habe bisher zumindest nichts gegenteiliges beobachtet.


----------



## Wolvian (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute. Zum Frostrücken kann ich nur sagen Lvl 4 (magier) kein Problem. Ist zwar Öde aber man levelt schneller.  Kurz nach dem kleinen Gang den Drachen aus der ferne anvieseren und immer feuern (dauert auch ne weile). Schwierigkeit:  Alptraum.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. Januar 2015)

Wolvian schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Zum Frostrücken kann ich nur sagen Lvl 4 (magier) kein Problem. Ist zwar Öde aber man levelt schneller.  Kurz nach dem kleinen Gang den Drachen aus der ferne anvieseren und immer feuern (dauert auch ne weile). Schwierigkeit:  Alptraum.



Ja das ist n KI Bug, den man ausnutzen kann.

BTW: Wie hat dieses Spiel denn bitte den GOTY Award bekommen. Die Begleiter sind farblos bis zum erbrechen, die Story bekomm ich nur halb mit, weil ich 90% der Zeit beschäftigt bin irgendwelchen Schwachsinn zu sammeln (welcher Hirnie hat denn gedacht, dass MMO Sachen in einem SinglePlayer Spiel gut funktionieren?), die Dialoge sind teilweise unter aller Kanone, die Synchronsprecher sowohl in Englisch, als auch in Deutsch sind ja teilweise auch krass schlecht. Ich weiß echt nicht, wie das keinem aufgefallen ist. Die Taktikkamera ist der WItz und wenn man so einen Drachen "fair" ohne Exploits zerlegen will, dann muss man ernsthaft seine Leute dauermanagen. Meine schwachsinnigen KI Begleiter rennen trotz dass sie Fernkämpfer sind ständig in Tatzen der Echse. Was um alles in der Welt ist denn da schief gelaufen und wie zur Hölle kann man das als "gelungenes Comeback seitens BioWare" bezeichnen. Nur mal so: Groß ist nicht immer besser. Selbst die Welt in Skyrim wirkt an allen Ecken lebendiger, als diese ausgestorbenen Gebiete. Lang nicht mehr so enttäuscht gewesen, nachdem so viele meinten, dass wäre mal endlich wieder ein Rollenspiel. Boa ehrlich, wenn das Standard wird, seh ich sehr schwarz für mein Lieblingsgenre und irgendwie hab ich jetzt richtig Schiss, dass The Witcher 3 auch so versemmelt wird.


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Januar 2015)

Na, wie du bestimmt schon gemerkt hast, gibt es zu Dragon Age: Inquisition äußerst verschiedene Meinungen. Das spiegelt sich eben auch in den Tests bzw. Wertungen wieder.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> wenn man so einen Drachen "fair" ohne Exploits zerlegen will, dann muss man ernsthaft seine Leute dauermanagen.



Verdammt, man muss in einem Gruppen-RPG seine Gruppe managen. Wie können sie es wagen.
Fals es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, die Drachen machen einen Wirbel, der alle Charaktere an sich heranzieht.
Na klar muss man dann die Leute wieder wegschicken.

Zum Rest sage ich mal lieber nichts, sonst wird mir wieder irgendwas vorgeworfen.


----------



## Glantir (13. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ja das ist n KI Bug, den man ausnutzen kann.
> 
> BTW: Wie hat dieses Spiel denn bitte den GOTY Award bekommen. Die Begleiter sind farblos bis zum erbrechen, die Story bekomm ich nur halb mit, weil ich 90% der Zeit beschäftigt bin irgendwelchen Schwachsinn zu sammeln (welcher Hirnie hat denn gedacht, dass MMO Sachen in einem SinglePlayer Spiel gut funktionieren?), die Dialoge sind teilweise unter aller Kanone, die Synchronsprecher sowohl in Englisch, als auch in Deutsch sind ja teilweise auch krass schlecht. Ich weiß echt nicht, wie das keinem aufgefallen ist. Die Taktikkamera ist der WItz und wenn man so einen Drachen "fair" ohne Exploits zerlegen will, dann muss man ernsthaft seine Leute dauermanagen. Meine schwachsinnigen KI Begleiter rennen trotz dass sie Fernkämpfer sind ständig in Tatzen der Echse. Was um alles in der Welt ist denn da schief gelaufen und wie zur Hölle kann man das als "gelungenes Comeback seitens BioWare" bezeichnen. Nur mal so: Groß ist nicht immer besser. Selbst die Welt in Skyrim wirkt an allen Ecken lebendiger, als diese ausgestorbenen Gebiete. Lang nicht mehr so enttäuscht gewesen, nachdem so viele meinten, dass wäre mal endlich wieder ein Rollenspiel. Boa ehrlich, wenn das Standard wird, seh ich sehr schwarz für mein Lieblingsgenre und irgendwie hab ich jetzt richtig Schiss, dass The Witcher 3 auch so versemmelt wird.



Naja wenn man sich die Geschichte von Ferelden der letzen Jahre ansieht (eine Verderbnis die über das Land zog) und dann mal guckt woraus Orlais zum Großteil besteht (Wüste..) kann man schon ein wenig nachvollziehen warum das Land an einigen Ecken verlassen und/oder trostlos wirkt ^^. zum Thema MMO Quests gab es mal ein Interview wo darauf stellung bezogen wurde (mal gucken ob ich es wieder finde). Zum Thema Drachen muss ich persönlich sagen, nach ein paar Drachen werden diese ziemlich langweilig weil sich an derren Mechanik nicht wirklich (wenn überhaupt) etwas ändert. Zugegeben der erste Drache (der in den Hinterlanden) ist schon sehr herausfordernd dieser hat aber auch zum teil einmalige Mechaniken.

Die Story von Dragon Age finde ich extrem spannend vorallem im Hinblick auf das ganze Dragon Age Universum und bietet vorallem viel Stoff für Diskussionen und Fanfiction etc.

Zustimmen muss ich dir allerdings bei der Gefährten KI . Die war mir auch ein Dorn im Auge aber man lernt damit umzugehen .

Im Endeffekt ist und bleibt es eine Meinungsfrage... die einen mögen es die anderen nicht :\ ich persönlich freue mich auf ein Addon bzw. einen 4. teil der hoffentlich einige offene Fragen des Spiels klärt (hoffentlich ein DLC/Addon ein teil 4 würde noch so lange dauer :o )

Edit: http://www.pcgames.de/Dragon-Age-In...ber-Story-Gefaehrten-und-die-Zukunft-1144383/ Hier der Link zur oben genannten Stellungnahme. Im 3. Absatz wird darüber etwas gesagt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Verdammt, man muss in einem Gruppen-RPG seine Gruppe managen. Wie können sie es wagen.
> Fals es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, die Drachen machen einen Wirbel, der alle Charaktere an sich heranzieht.
> Na klar muss man dann die Leute wieder wegschicken.
> 
> Zum Rest sage ich mal lieber nichts, sonst wird mir wieder irgendwas vorgeworfen.



Ja komm mir auf die sarkastische. Als ob ich das nciht bemerkt hätte *kopfschüttel*
Jetzt werf ich dir mal Fanboyismus vor,. Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein. Ich meine nicht den Wirbel und es macht mri bei Weitem nichts aus, die Gruppe zu managen, ganz im Gegenteil, als Veteran von BG 2 hab ich mich sogar speziell darauf gefreut. Aber ich musste auch nicht in BG 2 rundenweise, also alle 6 Sekunden meine Leute kontrollieren, damit sie nicht irgendeinen Quark machen. Meine beiden Magier sind volllkommen ohnen Fremdeinfluss mit nem Grinsen auf der Fresse genau in den Feueratem gelaufen. Mein Tank (Blackwall) wurde kurz zuvor ein wenig weggeschlagen und lief dann  (das hab ich 30 Sekunden lang getestet) etwas entfernt vom Drachen einfach nur kleine Kreise und hat sich abmurksen lassen. Wie gesagt es geht mir nicht um die Fähigkeiten der Drachen. Die sind okay und ich hab lange nicht mehr so nette Kämpfe gesehen wie mit denen, aber wenn ich die nicht exploite bekomm ich das gerade nicht ohne großen Frust hin und das ist für mich kein Spaß. Und ich bin Frust aus BG 2 gewöhnt glaub mir.

Zum Rest sag doch was: Ich hab nach 34 Stunden genau 1 Quest in Erinnerung und das war die bei den Magiern und kurz danach die in Haven vielleicht noch. Alles was in den Hinterlanden passiert ist, fällt mir nicht mer ad hoc ein. Eine kleine Begegnung mit Cole blieb noch, selbst der "Champion of KirkwalL" geht einfach im Dauerrauschen der Fetchquests für mich unter. Ich mag auch die Gebiete nicht, die riesig sind, in denen es aber ausser Collectibles und ein paar wietere, Achtung jetzt kommts, Fetchquests kaum was zu entdecken gibt. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was, aber nach 34 Stunden hätte ich außer den Kämpfen gegen die Drachen doch etwas mehr erinnerungswürdiges erwartet und wenn mir da nur Fetchquests im Kopp bleiben, dann ist das nunmal negativ. Und komm mir ja nicht, du "musst sie ja nicht machen". Richtig. Tue ich auch kaum noch, aber man braucht die Erfahrungspunkte vieler Sachen, um sich in Gebiete überhaupt vorwagen zu können, was ich auch begrüßt habe. Aber gebt mir dafür doch ein paar Nebenquests, an die ich mich erinnern mag und nicht "Finde den 200. Ring, den irgendein/e Frau/Mann/Familienmitglied irgendwo im Gebiet von X gelassen hat."

Und bei Dialogen und Sprechern lass ich mir nix sagen. Angesichts der enormen Menge an Text, kann das schon mal bei einigen Nebenaufgaben passieren, ist ja auch schon bei Mass Effect einige Male vorgekommen, aber bei den Hauptquests? Mein Charakter sagt plötzlich völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Zeug, ebenso wie manchmal die Nebencharaktere. Da fällt mir eine Szene in näherer Vergangenheit besonders ein Achtung Spoiler



Spoiler



Nachdem man von Azarius in eine unangenehme Zukunft geschickt wurde, man ihn dort besiegt und man zurückkehrt, ist der erste Satz, den Dorian VÖLLIG emotionslos von sich gibt, nachdem aus dem Rift tritt: "Youi need to do better than that", meine Heldin guckt seltsam und direkt beginnt Azarius mti einem Geständniss?" Das war so schlecht inszeniert, dass es im Gegensatz zu den ansonsten teils genial inszenierten Zwischensequenzen immer ganz besonders heraussticht, wenn sowas passiert.



Die interessantesten CHaraktere hab ich, wie es aussieht bereits am Anfang in Haven getroffen, aber vielleicht ergibt sich hier noch was. Da warte ich einfach mal ab.

So damit mal genug geraged gegen diese bemerkenswert "snobbishe" Antwort von dir. Write away, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Januar 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich die Geschichte von Ferelden der letzen Jahre ansieht (eine Verderbnis die über das Land zog) und dann mal guckt woraus Orlais zum Großteil besteht (Wüste..) kann man schon ein wenig nachvollziehen warum das Land an einigen Ecken verlassen und/oder trostlos wirkt ^^. zum Thema MMO Quests gab es mal ein Interview wo darauf stellung bezogen wurde (mal gucken ob ich es wieder finde). Zum Thema Drachen muss ich persönlich sagen, nach ein paar Drachen werden diese ziemlich langweilig weil sich an derren Mechanik nicht wirklich (wenn überhaupt) etwas ändert. Zugegeben der erste Drache (der in den Hinterlanden) ist schon sehr herausfordernd dieser hat aber auch zum teil einmalige Mechaniken.
> 
> Die Story von Dragon Age finde ich extrem spannend vorallem im Hinblick auf das ganze Dragon Age Universum und bietet vorallem viel Stoff für Diskussionen und Fanfiction etc.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Link. 
Nett gemeint von dem Herrn, aber so fühlt sich das nunmal nicht an. Sondern eben wie finde 10 Ziegenfleisch. Da geht der Storyteil bei mir schon im genervten "nicht schon wieder " Stöhnen unter. BTW hat ich bei der Quest im speziellen einen extrem "lustigen" Bug, dass nämlich nicht jede Ziege etwas droppte, sondern nur etwa jede 4. oder 5. Ein Neustart des Spiels behob das Problem glücklicherweise. Solche Quests empfinde ich nunmal als einfallslos und zeitschindend. Ich hab mit BG 2 mehr als 160 Stunden ohne Lösung verbracht und da fallen mir gerade maximal eine Handvoll Fetchquests ein und die waren meistens auch in nette Stories verpackt, nie ein finde 10 von X. Hier hab ich 34 Stunden gespielt und mir fällt nicht mal eine handvoll normaler Quests ein. Und dieses Powersystem ist so dermaßen draufgeklatscht, dass ich bis jetzt auch noch keinen Sinn sehe, mehr als die Rifts zu machen oder ein paar Agenten zu rekrutieren.

Speziell beim ersten Drachen hatte ich übrigens keine Probleme, der war zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich ihn entdeckte bereits zu schwach für mich. Hat mich kaum 20 Minuten gekostet. Ich versuchte mich gerade an dem in der Wüste, bei dem der Weg zu ihm schon teils nervtötend, aber immerhin gut nachvvollziehbar war. 
Wenn die Story noch spannend wird, dann geb ich ihr nochmal ne Chance. Ich mein soviele Leute können sich ja nicht irren.

Ich meine nicht "leer" im Sinne von "menschenleer", sondern da ist einfach nix. Die Welt wirkt für mich nicht "lebendig", viele Sachen erscheinen hingeschludert, wenn ich dann schoin 3 oder 4 mal zwischen Steinen in einer Dauerhüpfschleife gefangen war, die sich nur durch ein neuladen des letzten Spielstandes beheben ließ. Letztens hab ich mich mal tierisch gefreut, dass ich irgendwo im letzten Eck eine versteckte Höhle gefunden habe, nur um festzustellen, dass ich irgendwann mal im Zuge irgendeiner Fetchquest, wohl eine karte dazu bekommen habe (Wasserfall und so, ne) und damit die Quest abgeschlossen war. Ich also rein und freue mich, da gibts bestimmt nettes Loot, wenn das schon so versteckt ist. Was bekomme ich? Eine magere "Common Qunari Battleaxe" und irgendein eher schlechtes Amulett. Das war dermaßen enttäuschend. Was ich auch nicht leiden kann, ist dass es mir jetzt mehrfach vorgekommen ist, dass Gegner wortwörtlich 5- 10 m von mir entfernt gespawnt sind. 2 Mal hab ich den "Spawn" sogar gesehen. An der Küste beispielsweise: Ich hab die extrem schwachen Dragonlinge erledigt, die auf dem Küstenfortsatz ihr Dasein fristen, dreh mich um da sind wirklich schon wieder 3 hinter mir. An der Stelle stand ich vor nichteinmal 10 Sekunden noch. Also die erledigt und bumm andere Seite selbes Spiel. Das halte ich nicht für Spielspaßfördernd, sondern für einfach nur nervig. Respawn gerne, aber nur wenn ich es nicht sehe/mitbekomme oder wenn ich in nem anderen Gebiet bin. Aber das geht nicht, denn dann muss man ca die Hälfte seiner "Quests" rausnehmen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nachdem man von Azarius in eine unangenehme Zukunft geschickt wurde, man ihn dort besiegt und man zurückkehrt, ist der erste Satz, den Dorian VÖLLIG emotionslos von sich gibt, nachdem aus dem Rift tritt: "Youi need to do better than that", meine Heldin guckt seltsam und direkt beginnt Azarius mti einem Geständniss?" Das war so schlecht inszeniert, dass es im Gegensatz zu den ansonsten teils genial inszenierten Zwischensequenzen immer ganz besonders heraussticht, wenn sowas passiert.



1. Der gute Mann heißt Alexius.
2. Ist die Szene perfekt so, wie sie ist:


Spoiler



Held und Dorian kehren genau zu dem Zeitpunkt in den Thronsaal zurück, als Alexius vorher seinen Zauber ausgeführt hat.
Für ihn und alle anderen im Raum, wirkt das dadurch so, als wären Held und Dorian niemals weg gewesen.
Daher auch der Spruch von Dorian "You need to do better than that" an die Adresse von Alexius, womit er seinen stümperhaften Zauberversuch zusätzlich schlecht redet.
In diesem Moment erkennt Alexius, dass sein Plan gescheitert ist und versucht sich zu erklären.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Januar 2015)

Am Anfang konnte ich bis auf Varric mit den Gefährten auch noch nicht viel anfangen,  aber das hat sich mittlerweile deutlich geändert. 
Es waren Kleinigkeiten, die meine Meinung geändert haben. Das Gespräch mit Sera auf dem Dach zu schöner Gitarrenmusik, Cassandras kitschig-romantische Seite beim Lesen von Varrics Romanen, Coles sinnige Streiche auf der Burg, der Bulle und seine bunte Gang usw. 

Auch was die Drachenkämpfe anbelangt, kann ich nur bedingt zustimmen. Der erste Drache in den Hinterlanden war da noch der schwierigste. Mittlerweile habe ich aber eine gute Taktik etabliert. Ich steuere den Tank und lass den Rest Schaden machen. Komischerweise muss ich meine Gefährten auch nicht ständig umstellen, nur, wenn sie zum Drachen gezogen wurden. Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass der Tank das Vieh kontrolliert, Feuerbälle o.ä. mit dem Schild ablenkt und den Drachen wie in den guten alten WoW-Zeiten so stellt, dass er nicht in die Gruppe speit. [emoji6]

Nachdem in Hinblick auf den abgestraften zweiten Teil so viel verbessert wurde, bin ich immer noch etwas verwirrt, dass dieser Teil nun auch so oft bei anderen Spielern so schlecht weg kommt. 

Keine Schlauchlevel, Rüstungen für die Gefährten, ein ausgeprägtes Handwerks- und Materialiensystem, eine Geschichte, wo man auch mal die Wahl hat, wen man unterstützt und das nun auch was an dem Verlauf ändert......

Mir gefällt es. Und Fanboy ist ein dämliches Wort. Sind dann alle Gegner von DA:I Anti- Fanboys?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> 1. Der gute Mann heißt Alexius.
> 2. Ist die Szene perfekt so, wie sie ist:
> 
> 
> ...



Dat is mir schon klar. Aber warum stiert mein Charakter dann so irritiert in die Gegend? BTW war das jetzt nur die die mir auf Anhieb eingefallen ist. Es gab leider mehrere solche Fälle, vor allem am Anfang. Das kam mir so vor, als hätte ich irgendwas vergessen zu lesen oder irgendeinem Gespräch nicht zugehört, weil mein Charakter plötzlich Wissen hatte, dass ich nirgendswo mitbekommen habe. Hat sich aber muss ich gestehen gebessert. Ich hab mal ein wenig weitergespielt und jetzt nimmt die Story doch noch Gestalt an. Mal sehen wie sie weitergeht.

Ändert an folgendem nix: Zu viele und ich meine VIEL ZUVIELE Fetchquests. Charaktere bleiben weiterhin, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ziemlich blaß und begeistern mich nicht so, wie bei Origins beispielsweise. Abstürze hab ich nun auch in unregelemäßigen Abständen ohne Fehlermeldung. Hab bereits herausgefunden, woran es liegen könnte (Eine Kombination aus dem wo ich bin, was ich in eine bestimmten Reihenfolge mache etc. pp) Beispiel? Feste, ausversehen von der Treppe fallen, jemanden dann ansprechen, Journal öffnen und Skyhold Questreihen anwählen = Freeze im Menü. Klappr gerade immer. Es sei denn ich geh in eine andere Region und wieder zurück. Das ist aber n Einzelfall. Häufiger gibts CTDs ohne Meldung. Fast wie bei Skyrim 
Weiterhin ist die Taktikkamer nicht entschuldbar, mit nichts und wieder nichts. Eine Kamera, die sich so schlecht steuert, derart eingeschränkt ist (sie bleibt an verdammten Gegenständen hängen?) und dazu nichtmal das gesamte Schlachtfeld überblicken lässt, hat den Namen Taktik nicht verdient. Die KI bleibt weiterhin strunzdumm. Nur wenn cih wirklich alle 5-10 Sekunden überprüfe, ob die Herrschaften noch das machen was sie sollen, klappt das. 2ter Drache in Crestwood locker erledigt, aber nicht weil die das gemaht haben, was sie sollen, sondern wei ich viel zu stark schon bin. BTW konnte ich hier den KI "Bug" ebenfalls reproduzieren, das hätte mir aber zulange gedauert. Geht mit dem in der Wüste auch. Ich hatte bei dem Kampf ausschließlich Glück, dass meine beiden KI Magier an den nätten Mäuerchen hängenblieben und dann tatsächlich von dort aus angreifen mussten, weil die Wegfindung einfach aufhörte zu funktionieren. Glücklicherweise hat der Drache auch die eine Mauer nicht weggefegt und so konnte ich tatsächlich taktisch vorgehen mit einzelne Gliedmaßen anvisieren, etc pp. Nach dem Kampf musste ich beide Magier manuell von der Mauer wegsteuern, damit sie sich überhaupt wieder bewegten. Da kannst du mir sagen was du willst, das ist im Erscheinungsjahr 2014 zu wenig.

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Lohnen sich die Spezialisierungen überhaupt (Mage/KnightEnchanter/Necromancer oder Riftmage?) und warum ist die Mission erst ab Stufe 15 aufgetaucht? Bei 20 ist doch Schluss oder? Naja ich konzentrier mich jetzt mal auf die Story, denn ich hab bemerkt, dass ich für die Aufgaben, die tatsächlich Spaß machen, durch das ganze Gegrinde viel zu stark geworden bin. Der Drache da hat mich 10 Minuten gekostet und selbst die Riesen machen mir gar keine Probleme mit Ausnahme, dass es etwas länger dauert, als bei den normalen Gegnern. Schwierigkeitsgrad hätte ich wohl doch gleich ganz hoch stellen sollen. Ah egal dafür hab ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nachdem in Hinblick auf den abgestraften zweiten Teil so viel verbessert wurde, bin ich immer noch etwas verwirrt, dass dieser Teil nun auch so oft bei anderen Spielern so schlecht weg kommt.



Ich glaube, es handelt sich dabei wie so oft um eine Minderheit, die nur sehr laut trommelt.
Die beinahe täglich steigende Zahl von GOTY-Awards, egal ob Readers- oder Editors-Choice, spricht meiner Meinung nach Bände.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ändert an folgendem nix: Zu viele und ich meine VIEL ZUVIELE Fetchquests.



Quests beinhalten immer das töten von Feinden, sammeln von Gegenständen oder ähnlicher Mechaniken.
Aber die Quests haben alle auch eine Bedeutung. Sie erzählen im jeweiligen Gebiet eine Geschichte, ein großes Ganzes.
In Kammwald dreht sich alles um das verfluchte Dorf, den Bürgermeister und dessen Schuld.
In den Westgraten dreht sich alles um die Festung der Wächter, die eingenommen und gehalten werden muss.
In den erhabenen Ebenen dreht sich alles um den Bürgerkrieg von Orlais, die Probleme der Truppen von Celene und Gaspard sowie die, die zwischen die Fronten geraten sind.
So könnte ich das weiter aufzählen.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Charaktere bleiben weiterhin, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ziemlich blaß und begeistern mich nicht so, wie bei Origins beispielsweise.



Das ist deine persönliche Meinung.
Ich finde die meisten Charaktere großartig.
Cassandra, die die toughe Kriegerin raushängen lässt, aber eigentlich doch eine ganz sensible ist.
Iron Bull, der förmlich zerrissen ist zwischen seinen Pflichten für das Qun und seinen Männern, für die er den starken Anführer darstellen will.
Sera ist sowie so einfach nur herzallerliebst.
Und Blackwall, ... tja da will ich mal nicht spoilern.
Auch hier könnte ich Romane schreiben, aber leider muss ich arbeiten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Januar 2015)

Ha! Stimmt, den Blackwall hatte ich ganz vergessen. Das hat mir echt Bauchschmerzen verursacht. So ein unscheinbarer Charakter und dann das.

Wird Zeit, dass ich das Spiel mal durch bekomme, wer weiß, was da noch so kommt.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es handelt sich dabei wie so oft um eine Minderheit, die nur sehr laut trommelt.
> Die beinahe täglich steigende Zahl von GOTY-Awards, egal ob Readers- oder Editors-Choice, spricht meiner Meinung nach Bände.



In meinem Bekanntenkreis kommt das Spiel auch nur mäßig an. Vielleicht lasse ich mich dadurch auch eher beeinflussen.



> Quests und Charaktere



Und dazu muss jedesmal noch mindestens 2 verlorene Eheringe, 10 Kräuter von der Sorte, 5 Mahukahua Fleisch, 10 Erz von der Sorte, 4 Briefe, die nichtmal Inhalt haben sein? Finde ich nun wirklich nicht. Wenn die Sachen entsprechend verpackt sind, habe ich nichts dagegen. Die von dir genannten Beispiele bilden aber gefühlt trotzdem die Ausnahme. "Schließe 2 Rifts in..." "Sammle Scherben..." "Schlage 3 Lager auf..." sind der Hauptteil dessen, was bei mir leider hängenbleibt. Vielleciht liegt es auch an der Inszenierung der NPCs und ihrer Fetchaufgaben. Dadurch, dass die Kamera nur ein wenig ranzoomed, kommt mir das eben wie WOW Standardkost vor und reißt mich null mit und es passiert mir bei diesem Spiel zum ersten mal seit langer Zeit, dass ich vollvertonte Dialoge lieber überspringe. Questmarker, töte 10 davon, sammle 10 davon, zurück und Belohnung. Das passiert mir eben nicht, wenn das entsprechend packend verpackt ist. Auch bei The Witcher gabs diese elenden Sammelaufgaben. Aber da war wenigstens dann die Belohnung meistens entsprechend und die Charaktere hatten Persönlichkeit. Fehlt mir hier meistens. BTW wie schaffen es eigentlich Leute immer wieder ihre Eheringe in Spinnenverseuchten Höhlen oder mitten in einem riesigen Wolfsrudel fallen zu lassen?  
Das mit dem Bürgermeister fand ich übrigens ein wenig offensichtlich, aber dennoch nett.

Bei den Charakteren hab ich jetzt noch nicht soviel erlebt, was ich toll finde. Cassandra gefällt mir bisher am Besten. Der Qunari ist einfach lustig und Sera, naja kindlich halt. Am besten gesprochen und am besten rüber kommt für mich aber bisher Varric. Dem kauf ich seine Dialoge ab. Dem Rest manchmal eben nicht.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ha! Stimmt, den Blackwall hatte ich ganz vergessen. Das hat mir echt Bauchschmerzen verursacht. So ein unscheinbarer Charakter und dann das.
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass ich das Spiel mal durch bekomme, wer weiß, was da noch so kommt.



Argh jetzt ahne ich Spoiler  Gut das mit dem Fanboy war doof, aber der  vorausgehende Kommentar war auch nicht von der netten Sorte, da  steigert man sich schonmal in was rein. Dafür entschuldige ich mich auch an dieser Stelle bei Matthias. 
Den Tip mit dem Tank steuern werde ich mal versuchen, wie gesagt ich versteh auch nicht warum meine Magier das machen. Vielleicht versuchen sie ihre Flächenzauber, die ja keine so große Reichweite haben immer auf die hintere Schwanzspitze zu wirken 

Meine Kommentare klangen ziemlich nach "Ich hasse das Spiel". Das tue ich nicht. Nur fallen mir einfach diese Sachen zu negativ auf. Hab mich damit jetzt aber abgefunden und werde es bei der Hauptstory und den entsprechenden Hauotteilen der Gebiete belassen. Dann reg ich mich auch nicht mehr über so Sachen, wie diese selten dämliche Kräutersammlerin in den Hinterlanden auf. Sie hat kein "Elfroot" mehr und es ist zu gefährlich rauszugehen? In der Stadt? In der 5 m neben ihrem Gebäude ein Haufen von dem Zeug wächst? Das meine ich mit zu MMO mäßig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich versteh auch nicht warum meine Magier das machen.



Hast du Vivenne dabei?
Die ist zum Beispiel Knight-Enchanter.
Das ist so was ähnliches wie der Arkane Warrior in DAO mit Nahkampfskills.

Ich spiele die Drachen grundsätzlich in der taktischen Ansicht und da bleiben meine Fernkämpfer eigentlich immer dort, wo ich sie hinschicke.
Da verändern sie ihre Position nur, wenn irgendwelche Skills des Drachen dafür sorgen, oder ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten es nötig machen.


----------



## Glantir (14. Januar 2015)

Was auch sein kann, bei diversen AoE Attacken laufen die Gefährten zu dem Spieler. Was mir z.B. oft passiert ist, ist das die Begleiter beim Versuch zu mir zu laufen durch irgendwelche Feuerfelder o.ä. laufen... 
Manchmal brauchen die aber auch einfach etwas um auf einen Befehl zu reagieren weil sie z.B. gerade einen Trank nehmen oder so. Aber automatisch auf Distanz gehen hat bei mir auch niemand gemacht.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hast du Vivenne dabei?
> Die ist zum Beispiel Knight-Enchanter.
> Das ist so was ähnliches wie der Arkane Warrior in DAO mit Nahkampfskills.
> 
> ...



ja aber die überlebt das auch locker. Ich meine damit dann eher Solas und meinen Main Char. Ich versuch mal meine Festplatte freizuschaufeln und ein Video zu machen. Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach Pech und bin in der elends langen Session in alle Bugs reingelaufen, die es so gibt  Ich schiene damit nämlich gar nicht mal so alleine zu sein. Ich finds übrigens ein wenig schade, dass ich den Drachen nicht "umzingeln" kann, denn dann werden meine Begleiter sobald ich die Taktikkamer mal für ne Sekunde ausmache zu mir teleportiert. Wie hätst du es denn solange mit der Steuerung aus?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Argh jetzt ahne ich Spoiler



Ich glaube, das kann man nicht erahnen. Ging zumindest mir so. ;-D

Was ich nur noch nebenher erledige sind die meisten Sammelquests, die man von den Kundschaftern in den Lagern bekommt. Wenn ich die Rohstoffe so finde, ist das ok, aber dafür zu farmen ist mir mittlerweile auch zu lästig, zumal ich genug Macht habe. 

Finde ich übrigens gut, dass du den Fanboy zurück nimmst.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Wie hätst du es denn solange mit der Steuerung aus?



Ich find die Steuerung nicht so schlimm, wie viele.
Habe die Tasten ein wenig umbelegt (Q/E mit A/D vertauscht), was das Ganze für recht gut handlebar macht.
Nervig ist das zurückspringen der Kamera, wenn man einen anderen Charakter auswählt, aber das ist ein bekannter Bug, der ja noch behoben werden soll.
Auch, das der Cursor gerne an Bodenhindernissen hängt ist ein wenig nervig.
Aber im großen und ganzen komme ich ganz gut klar.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das kann man nicht erahnen. Ging zumindest mir so. ;-D
> 
> Was ich nur noch nebenher erledige sind die meisten Sammelquests, die man von den Kundschaftern in den Lagern bekommt. Wenn ich die Rohstoffe so finde, ist das ok, aber dafür zu farmen ist mir mittlerweile auch zu lästig, zumal ich genug Macht habe.
> 
> Finde ich übrigens gut, dass du den Fanboy zurück nimmst.



Bin ja selbst einer, sonst würde mich das gar nicht so aufregen. Diese Rohstoffquests find ich auch daneben ehrlich gesagt. Man hätte sie beispielsweise mit optischen Veränderungen der Feste verbinden können. Dann fiele mir das ach nicht so schwer 

@Matthias: Das mit Q und E ist ne gute Idee. Das mach ich glaub auch mal. Rest: Ja speziell das mit dem Hängenbleiben find ich nervig.


----------



## Taiwez (15. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Bin ja selbst einer, sonst würde mich das gar nicht so aufregen. Diese Rohstoffquests find ich auch daneben ehrlich gesagt. Man hätte sie beispielsweise mit optischen Veränderungen der Feste verbinden können. Dann fiele mir das ach nicht so schwer
> 
> @Matthias: Das mit Q und E ist ne gute Idee. Das mach ich glaub auch mal. Rest: Ja speziell das mit dem Hängenbleiben find ich nervig.



Welche "Rohstoffquests" meinst du denn? 

Ich kenne eigentlich nur Rohstoffquests, die auch Sinn ergeben, wie zum Beispiel das Aufwerten deiner Festung oder das Verbessern von Tränken, Herstellung von Waffen, Rüstungen etc. Aus irgendwas muss man den ganzen Krempel ja herstellen. 

Oder meinst du die Requirierungen (heißen die so?), die Machtpunkte geben?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Welche "Rohstoffquests" meinst du denn?
> 
> Ich kenne eigentlich nur Rohstoffquests, die auch Sinn ergeben, wie zum Beispiel das Aufwerten deiner Festung oder das Verbessern von Tränken, Herstellung von Waffen, Rüstungen etc. Aus irgendwas muss man den ganzen Krempel ja herstellen.
> 
> Oder meinst du die Requirierungen (heißen die so?), die Machtpunkte geben?



Letztere


----------



## Taiwez (15. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Letztere



Glaube sowieso nicht, das die sich explizit lohnen, zum einen, weil man Rohstoffe andersweitig besser einsetzen kann und andererseits weil man durch viele Quests genug Machtpunkte zusammenbekommt, um durchzukommen.

So ist mein Eidnruck zumindest bis jetzt. Hab gehört, das die Machtkosten bei den späteren Missionen ziemlich stark ansteigen sollen. Habe zum Beispiel eine Quest in Val Royeux, die kostet 30 Macht..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Januar 2015)

Die Requirierungen kann man getrost ignorieren. 
Sie stellen einfach nur eine andere Form der Machtbeschafung dar, aber mit Nebenquests und Erkundung bekommt man mehr als genug Machtpunkte.
Außerdem sind mir in der Regel die Rohstoffe dafür zu schade, die ich dann doch lieber beim Crafting einsetze.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Requirierungen kann man getrost ignorieren.
> Sie stellen einfach nur eine andere Form der Machtbeschafung dar, aber mit Nebenquests und Erkundung bekommt man mehr als genug Machtpunkte.
> Außerdem sind mir in der Regel die Rohstoffe dafür zu schade, die ich dann doch lieber beim Crafting einsetze.



Ja mri inzwischen auch. Ich hätte es da toll gefunden, wenn man pro Gebiet eben nur ein paar Requirierungen hat, die dann aber auch optisch auftauchen. Sprich die "Giant Lure" dann auch irgendwo da rumsteht. Die "Surveys" in der Feste rumhängen und so. Dann hätte ich da nichtmal was dagegen gehabt.


----------



## Taiwez (16. Januar 2015)

Habe gestern meinen ersten Drachen erlegt, der in Kammwald ist es gewesen, dieser Blitzdrache.

Das hat unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht, die Drachenfights sind aber auch in wirklich jedem Dragon Age Teil sehr gut gewesen! 

Hat mir aber auch wieder meine beiden gößten Kritikpunkte des Spiels aufgezeigt: Die, meiner Meinung nach, unglaublich hakelige Steuerung der Taktikansicht (wobei ich sagen muss, das sie hier zum ersten Mal Sinn gemacht hat) und die teilweise echt komische Wegfindung der Figuren. Ich versteh einfach nicht, wie ich Varric aus einer Blitzwolke herausleite, nur damit er 2 Sekunden später wieder in diese reinläuft.  Selbst Position halten funkttioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig, weil sich die Figuren trotz alledem nicht straight zu dem Punkt begeben, den man ihnen zuweist. Ist das ein Bug?

Gibt es irgendwie einen Trick, wie ich die Taktikansicht per Maus und Tastatur besser steuern kann? Ich komme damit echt überhaupt nicht klar, das ist immer total fummelig und ich zoome immer von alleine an meine Charaktere heran, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwie einen Trick, wie ich die Taktikansicht per Maus und Tastatur besser steuern kann? Ich komme damit echt überhaupt nicht klar, das ist immer total fummelig und ich zoome immer von alleine an meine Charaktere heran, was mache ich falsch?



Also ich steuere die Kamera nur per Tastatur.
Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, habe ich die Belegung von Q/E und A/D für die taktische Ansicht vertauscht.
Damit lässt sich das Ganze wesentlich besser kontrollieren, wie ich finde.


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2015)

Spoiler



Ich tue seit beginn des Spiels alles um Sera glücklich zu machen und dann bricht sie einfach die Beziehung ab weil magier aus der Elfen Quelle getrunken hat




ARGH.....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das sollte man nicht machen, wenn man sie behalten will. 


Spoiler



Aber bis dahin sollte einem doch eigentlich klar sein, das Sera so ziemlich gegen alles ist, was mit Elfen-Traditionen zu tun hat.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, das sollte man nicht machen, wenn man sie behalten will.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Allgemein hat sie was gegen magie - besonders als Nekromantie gelernt hatte aber ich habe mit ihr kekse gebacken und danach war wieder alles gut
aber wenn ich für grössere wohl aus der quelle trinke verlässt die mich - hätte ich das gewusst hätt ich den eisernen bullen genommen bei dem durchspielgang.


----------



## Glantir (22. Januar 2015)

Also ich mochte Sera nicht so, find eigentlich ein bisschen durchgeknallt durchaus symphatisch aber Sera war mir da einfach too much ^^. Was ich am Ende kacke fand ist 



Spoiler



Das Solas nach dem Sieg über Corypheus nicht mehr in der Gruppe ist, aber gut das ich vorher alles gemacht hatte ^^ bzw. gut das ich Warnung in der Quest Beschreibung ernst genommen hab


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Also ich mochte Sera nicht so, find eigentlich ein bisschen durchgeknallt durchaus symphatisch aber Sera war mir da einfach too much



Sera ist großartig.
Sie kann man nur lieben. 
Im Grunde ist sie auch gar nicht so durchgeknallt, wenn man sie erstmal verstanden hat.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

Der Elf und der geist meh

Cassandra + Veric gut 

Eiserne Bulle und Sera genial


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

Heute Dragon Age durchgespielt - ich habe noch paar nebenquest und camps und risse und scherbenquest übrig aber hey 55 stunden für den ersten Durchgang reichen 

Leider hat man es als Magier sehr schwer den Erfolg Ballkönig/in zu bekommen weil gleich zu anfang 10 punkte abgezogen werden die mir später fehlten



Spoiler



Bei der Zwischesequenz nach den Credits musste nur ich da an Ragnarök denken mit dem Wolf ?
Ich mein die hier





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XnfIquNNqec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Leider hat man es als Magier sehr schwer den Erfolg Ballkönig/in zu bekommen weil gleich zu anfang 10 punkte abgezogen werden die mir später fehlten



Also ich habe den Erfolg mit nem Magier gemacht, sogar mit ner Elfe.


----------



## Glantir (22. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Heute Dragon Age durchgespielt - ich habe noch paar nebenquest und camps und risse und scherbenquest übrig aber hey 55 stunden für den ersten Durchgang reichen
> 
> Leider hat man es als Magier sehr schwer den Erfolg Ballkönig/in zu bekommen weil gleich zu anfang 10 punkte abgezogen werden die mir später fehlten
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Ende lässt Story technisch verdammt viele Fragen offen und wirft sogar einige neue Fragen auf -.- ich hoffe das ein oder andere wird in einem dlc/add on geklärt. Ich möchte nicht 5 jahre auf ein Dragon Age 4 warten ^^...



Spoiler



z.B. welche Rolle spielt der Schreckenswolf wirklich? laut der Geschichte der Elfen ist er ein Verräter der alle anderen Götter betrog und einsperrte, nach dem was man im Spiel so erfährt glaube ich aber nicht daran. Zumal auch der Altelf beim Brunnen erzählt die Geschichte der Dalish sei nicht korrekt. Oder Ist Flemeth tot? Oder ist sie bzw. Mythal auf Solas Körper übergegangen. In welcher Beziehung stecken die beiden wirklich usw... ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Ich finde das Ende lässt Story technisch verdammt viele Fragen offen und wirft sogar einige neue Fragen auf -.- ich hoffe das ein oder andere wird in einem dlc/add on geklärt. Ich möchte nicht 5 jahre auf ein Dragon Age 4 warten ^^...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein wenig hilft vielleicht diese Anmerkung eines Entwicklers:



Spoiler



Designer's Notes: This is Flemeth from the previous two games. In this  game, Flemeth's story comes to a head -- she knew that Solas would  summon her, and that he would need to steal her power to further his  plans. She knew that because they are both elven gods...yet Solas has  slept for a thousand years and his power dwindled, while she was killed  long ago and a spark escaped from her into the body she now holds. She  has nurtured that spark, and knew that Solas would need it. He was once  her oldest friend, but she knows in his drive to save the elven people  he will kill anyone -- even her. She intends to let him have the power,  so long as she can pass the essence of her god-hood onto Morrigan, a  gift Flemeth had always planned for her daughter yet one Morrigan  misunderstood as hostile possession.

[MAJOR SPOILERS!!] Post credit scene explained : dragonage

Ich glaube auch nicht, das Fen'harel die Böse Figur ist, wie sie in den Geschichten der Dalish dargestellt wird.


----------



## Glantir (22. Januar 2015)

Danke Matthias, sind sehr interessante Aspekte.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2015)

Spoiler



Magier unterstützt, Celene unterstützt, Cassandra ist die neue Göttliche



und bei euch so ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Januar 2015)

Spoiler



1. Durchgang:
Magier, Stroud geopfert, Celene, Morigan trinkt aus Brunnen, Leliana
2. Durchgang:
Magier, Stroud geopfert, Celene + Briala wiedervereint, selbst aus Brunnen getrunken, Cassandra

Im dritten Durchgang kommen dann jetzt die Templer mal an die Reihe.
Und mal sehen, ob ich es irgendwann mal übers Herz bringe Hawke zu opfern.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2015)

Spoiler



2ter durchgang wird gerade 

Quanari Weibliche Kriegerin
wird die Templer unterstützen
Lelliana als göttliche
morrigan trinkt aus quelle
und beim hof von orlais muss ich mal schauen ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Januar 2015)

Sollte man Die Folgen des Hochmuts schon machen, wenn man noch ein Gebiet offen hat? Ich bin bereits Level 21 und wollte daher mal etwas mit der Hauptquest weiter machen, weil das irgendwo bei 15-19 liegt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Sollte man Die Folgen des Hochmuts schon machen, wenn man noch ein Gebiet offen hat? Ich bin bereits Level 21 und wollte daher mal etwas mit der Hauptquest weiter machen, weil das irgendwo bei 15-19 liegt.



Es ist auf jeden Fall die letzte Story-Mission vor dem Finale.
Danach hast du zwar noch einmal die Gelegenheit andere Sachen zu machen, aber das Finale kündigt sich bereits groß an.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. Januar 2015)

Ok, dann erkunde ich das letzte Gebiet noch und mache mich dann an die letzten Missionen. [emoji6] danke.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2015)

Du solltest alle Quest des inneren Zirkels fertig haben weil nach Abschluss des Spiels verschwinden Begleiter

Wenn die Hauptstory abgeschlossen ist landest du später wieder in der Himmelsfeste und kannst noch quest abschliessen aber dir fehlen gewissen begleiter


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. Januar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Du solltest alle Quest des inneren Zirkels fertig haben weil nach Abschluss des Spiels verschwinden Begleiter
> 
> Wenn die Hauptstory abgeschlossen ist landest du später wieder in der Himmelsfeste und kannst noch quest abschliessen aber dir fehlen gewissen begleiter



Und mit denen, die noch da sind, kann man dann leider nicht mehr reden.


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2015)

So zweiter durchgang

nachdem ich 60 stunden für einen kompletten ersten durchgang brauchte - alle nebenquest alle begleiterquest und fleissig macht und sammelte habe ich mir den 2ten durchgang leichter gemacht


----------



## Glantir (25. Januar 2015)

Wo nehmt ihr die Motivation her? ^^ Find leider den Schurken als einzige Klasse interessant, Krieger ist mir zu langsam irgendwie und Magier fand ich in DA: O gut aber in DA:I gefällt er mir überhaupt nicht mehr zumal man mit manchen Elementen bei manchen Gegnern absolut gar keinen Schaden macht find ich ein bisschen doof. Wo der Schurke und der Krieger uneingeschränkt Schaden machen können muss man dann selbst auf einige Skills verzichten. Hoffe ich kann mich irgendwann noch zu einem 2. Durchgang motivieren .


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

Also ich spiel spiele bei ersten mal normal durch und versuch die erfolge zu bekommen normal

beim 2ten durchgang geht es mir rein um die story da nutz ich auch trainer oder cheatengine tabellen


----------



## RollyXP (28. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht Leliana zu erobern, bis ich bei Google Rat suchte. -.-


(blöde Entwickler *grummel)


----------



## Glantir (29. Januar 2015)

Konnte mich jetzt doch dazu aufraffen einen neuen Spielstand anzufangen . Dieses mal mit englischer Sprachausgabe und ich frag mich gerad ob die englische Sprecherin von Cassandra eine deutsche ist? Ihr Akzent klingt ein wenig so wie manch ein deutscher englisch spricht ^^. Aber wahrscheinlich irre ich mich da


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2015)

RollyXP schrieb:


> Ich habe die ganze Zeit versucht Leliana zu erobern, bis ich bei Google Rat suchte. -.-
> 
> 
> (blöde Entwickler *grummel)



vieleicht gibts da in zukunft eine mod


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Januar 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> ich frag mich gerad ob die englische Sprecherin von Cassandra eine deutsche ist? Ihr Akzent klingt ein wenig so wie manch ein deutscher englisch spricht ^^. Aber wahrscheinlich irre ich mich da



Cassandra wird von Miranda Raison gesprochen, eine Britin.
Die Akzente sind aber Absicht, um die Herkunft der Charaktere zu verdeutlichen.
So sprechen ja viele Orlaisianer mit französischem Akzent.
Cassandra kommt aus Nevara. Das Land ist vor allem aus dem alten Preußen und Russland inspiriert.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Nur mal ne Zwischenfrage, weil ich nicht alles lesen wollte (auch wg Spoiler): ist das Game denn auf aktuellem Stand eine klare Empfehlung, auch was Bugs angeht? Beim großen blauen mit dem Planeten gibt es das nämlich für 39€, und dann würde ich morgen zuschlagen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Zwischenfrage, weil ich nicht alles lesen wollte (auch wg Spoiler): ist das Game denn auf aktuellem Stand eine klare Empfehlung, auch was Bugs angeht? Beim großen blauen mit dem Planeten gibt es das nämlich für 39€, und dann würde ich morgen zuschlagen...



Es hat noch ein paar kleinere Bugs, aber nichts was wirklich stören würde.
Auf Anhieb fallen mir 2-3 Sammelquests ein, die durch nen Bug nicht abschließbar sind, aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## Glantir (29. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Cassandra wird von Miranda Raison gesprochen, eine Britin.
> Die Akzente sind aber Absicht, um die Herkunft der Charaktere zu verdeutlichen.
> So sprechen ja viele Orlaisianer mit französischem Akzent.
> Cassandra kommt aus Nevara. Das Land ist vor allem aus dem alten Preußen und Russland inspiriert.



Genau das ist einer der Punkte warum ich mittlerweile die Original vertonung bzw englische vertonung dem deutschen vorziehe. Klar, theorethisch könnte man auch im deutschen die Leute mit Akzent sprechen lassen um die Herkunft hervorzuheben. Aber ich glaube den Aufwand betreibt keiner. Könnte aber auch mit Zeitdruck zu tun haben, könnte mir Vorstellen das die Tonstudios nur 1-2 tage für komplette synchronisation haben, da bleibt wahrscheinlich viel auf der Strecke. Aber wie eine Vertonung in deutsch genau abläuft weiß ich natürlich nicht (wär das nicht auch mal einen Bericht wert?  ).

Aber meiner Meinung nach sind wir deutsche in dem Punkt ein bisschen zu verwöhnt, also das hier (fast) alles synchronisiert wird. Ich erinner mich noch an den schock moment aus Resident Evil 6 als die Protagonisten plötzlich deutsch sprachen -.-.

Aber um zurück auf Dragon Age zu kommen 
Kann man mit einem 2H Krieger auch tanken oder ist das eher suboptimal? (auf Albtraum) also auch Drachen, mit entsprechendem Equip


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Januar 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Aber wie eine Vertonung in deutsch genau abläuft weiß ich natürlich nicht (wär das nicht auch mal einen Bericht wert?  ).



Da bringt vielleicht dieses Video einen kleinen Eindruck: Dragon Age: Inquisition - Besuch im deutschen Tonstudio - Videospecial




Glantir schrieb:


> Kann man mit einem 2H Krieger auch tanken oder ist das eher suboptimal? (auf Albtraum) also auch Drachen, mit entsprechendem Equip



Gerade auf Alptraum halte ich das für keine gute Idee.
Als Tank sollte man Block aufbauen können, um Schaden abzufedern, und das geht wirklich optimal nur mit Schild.


----------



## Glantir (30. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da bringt vielleicht dieses Video einen kleinen Eindruck: Dragon Age: Inquisition - Besuch im deutschen Tonstudio - Videospecial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann muss ich wohl doch wieder Cassandra oder Blackwall mitschleppen . Was ist eigentlich die Fokus aus der Berseker Spezifikation? Templer haben das Blocken für die ganze Gruppe (also das was Cassandra als Fokus hat und mehr als nur in einer Situation ein Retter in Tranklosen Zeiten xD), Champion einen Taunt/Spott (Blackwall) war es glaub ich und den Berserker stellt denke ich der Bulle da aber bei ihm hatte ich im ersten anlauf kaum gespielt und auch seine Fokus nicht freigeschaltet.

Oder nimmt man als Krieger auch die erste Fokus Attacke (name vergessen das was man aus der Story halt bekommt)? Beim Schurke war ich Assassine und die Fokus aus dem Assassinen Baum kam mir mehr als schlecht vor (von der Beschreibung her) ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Januar 2015)

Der Berserker bekommt Rampage. 
Das gibt für 10 Sekunden 10%, 20% oder 30% (je nach Focuslevel) Bonus auf Attack-Geschwindigkeit, Lebensdiebstahl und Schaden.


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2015)

Ballkönigin Achivment scheint verbuggt zu sein bei mir

1ter Durchgang Menschliche Magierin -10 Ansehen mit 100 Ansehen in den Ballsaal am Schluss gekommen kein Achivment
2ter Durchgang Qunari Kriegerin - 15 Ansehen mit 100 Ansehen in den Ballsaal am Schluss gekommen kein Achivment


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2015)

Also ich hatte kein Problem damit.
Beim ersten Versucht es zu bekommen, hat es auch gleich geklappt.

Ich versteh übrigens deine Sätze da nicht ganz.
10 Ansehen mit 100 Ansehen? Hä?


----------



## Glantir (31. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub er meint er ist mit -10 gestartet bzw. als Qunari -15.

Ich hatte übrigens einen Bug bei dem Drachen Archievment alle 10 down und keinen Erfolg gutgeschrieben bekommen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Januar 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens einen Bug bei dem Drachen Archievment alle 10 down und keinen Erfolg gutgeschrieben bekommen...



Das ist ein bekannter Bug.
Da hilft es zu laden und den letzten Drachen nochmal zu killen.
Dann sollte das Achievement aufpoppen.


----------



## Glantir (31. Januar 2015)

Der Spielstand ist zu langer her, aber ich spiel ja gerad eh einen 2. Durchlauf ^^.

Btw. find ich die englische Sprachausgabe immer besser, finde Solas vermittelt mit der engl. Stimme ein ganz anderes Bild. Die DE Stimme kommt mir an vielen Stellen ziemlich weinerlich vor. (vll kommt das mit der engli. Stimme ja noch, bin ja erst am Anfang)
Gibt es eigentlich Gegner die gegen den Schaden aus dem Geisterbaum (beim Magier) Immun sind? Beim ersten Durchgang ist mir da irgendwie nicht aufgefallen über einem Gegner "Immun" gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich versteh übrigens deine Sätze da nicht ganz.
> 10 Ansehen mit 100 Ansehen? Hä?



da ist ein minus zeichen davor aber wahrscheinlich zeigt es das forum zu dünn an


----------



## Wamboland (1. Februar 2015)

Kann noch wer nicht mit Origin verbinden? 

Wollte den MP Event wie jedes Wochenende zocken, aber die Origin Server streiken.


----------



## Glantir (1. Februar 2015)

Ich fühl mich ja gerad ein wenig verarscht  

Der Weg der Magier scheint mir um ein vielfaches einfacher zu sein als der der Templer :o 

Vielleicht liegts auch an der größeren Spiel Erfahrung ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2015)

Also ich fand die magier schwerer als die templer



Spoiler



bei den magiern haste viel mehr zu laufen und viel mehr gegner zu töten und teilweise verläufst du dich im kerker und wenn du denkst jetzt kommste zum boss darfst du nochmal 4 räume nach 4 scschlüsselfragten suchen





Spoiler



das einzig gute ist das du alistar gesehen hast am ende der magier quest





Spoiler



wenn du den eisernen bullen im nichts mit in der gruppe hattest kommt später eine cutscene wo er schläge von 2 frauen braucht um sich davon abzulenken in der liebesbeziehung muss man ein safeword für den sex aussuchen und allgemein scheint es beim eisernen bullen sehr nach 50 shades of grey abzugehen ^^


----------



## Wamboland (1. Februar 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Kann noch wer nicht mit Origin verbinden?
> 
> Wollte den MP Event wie jedes Wochenende zocken, aber die Origin Server streiken.



Scheint nur Kunden von Kabel Deutschland zu betreffen :/


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2015)

ich habe nur den singleplayer gespielt


----------



## Glantir (1. Februar 2015)

Also kann sein das ich beim Templer weg (auf schwer gespielt) an Vorratskisten vorbei gerannt bin, aber auf dem Magierweg lagen die Kisten nur wie Blöd da rum (auf Albtraum)....

Auch den Endboss musste ich beim Templer weg bestimmt 4-5 mal neu starten, bei den Magiern 1 mal. ^^



Spoiler



Den Auftritt von Alistair fand ich aber schon ein wenig lächerlich


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das beschrieb Leliana am besten in Teil 3 - was muss nur in den letzten 10 jahren passiert sein das sie fast herzlos wurde.
bei meinen savegames hat sie dragon age origins überlebt und war mit der heldin zusammen also kein negativer savegame


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Nur mal kurz: ich hab mit ner Elfen Kriegerin nun begonnen, Zweihandschwert. Kann man damit gut durchs Spiel kommen, oder ist das Mist? ^^  und in der Festung ist ja dieser Besprechungsraum mit der Weltkarte und den Aufgaben für diplomatische Missionen usw. - wenn ich dann den Besprechungsmodus verlasse, stehe ich auf dem Gang, und scheinbar direkt hinter der Tür ist ein Quest-Symbol- aber immer, wenn ich das Zimmer betrete, lädt nur dieser Missionstisch, und nach dem Verlassen ist man wieder auf dem Gang. IST das Questsymbol für diese Besprechung, oder gibt es da eine weitere Quest, für die man jemanden ansprechen muss? Wenn ja: wie mach ich das? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

ich habe meinen 2ten durchgang damit gemacht 

es hat auch diverse defensive fähigkeiten und die ae fähigkeiten im nahkampf sind auch gut

Vieleicht ist das Questsymbol für eine der Akt story quest wo du noch nicht genug macht hast und um sie zu starten 

du brauchst ja um die akt queste die die story vorantreiben 20 bis 40 macht jeweils


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz: ich hab mit ner Elfen Kriegerin nun begonnen, Zweihandschwert. Kann man damit gut durchs Spiel kommen, oder ist das Mist? ^^  und in der Festung ist ja dieser Besprechungsraum mit der Weltkarte und den Aufgaben für diplomatische Missionen usw. - wenn ich dann den Besprechungsmodus verlasse, stehe ich auf dem Gang, und scheinbar direkt hinter der Tür ist ein Quest-Symbol- aber immer, wenn ich das Zimmer betrete, lädt nur dieser Missionstisch, und nach dem Verlassen ist man wieder auf dem Gang. IST das Questsymbol für diese Besprechung, oder gibt es da eine weitere Quest, für die man jemanden ansprechen muss? Wenn ja: wie mach ich das?



Das Questsymbol ist für den Tisch selbst, da dort ja unter anderem die Hauptquests weiter gehen.

Wenn du schon in der Festung bist, ist es ein wenig zu spät zu fragen, ob dein Charakter gut ist. 
Dort komme ich in der Regel frühestens erst nach 35-40 Spielstunden hin.
Aber ja, Zweihandkrieger ist durchaus brauchbar. Habe ich im ersten Durchlauf auch gespielt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Questsymbol ist für den Tisch selbst, da dort ja unter anderem die Hauptquests weiter gehen.
> 
> Wenn du schon in der Festung bist, ist es ein wenig zu spät zu fragen, ob dein Charakter gut ist.
> Dort komme ich in der Regel frühestens erst nach 35-40 Spielstunden hin.


 Dann meine ich eine andere Festung ^^  da, wo man direkt nach dem Prolog hinkommt, mit Level 2 oder 3. Eine Festung, oder kann auch die Kirche sein (sind halt ziemlich dicke Mauern  ) 

btw: gibt es noch häufiger solche Kämpfe wie gegen diesen einen großen Dämonen, wo man nebenbei noch die Bresche stören muss? Das war echt widerlich umständlich, da zwischendurch zu merken, wo denn nun der Mauszeiger hin ist - ich musste den Kampf 3 mal neu laden, nur weil ich wegen der fummeligen Cursor-Suche 2-3 Mal mind 10 Sekunden verloren hab, in denen der Dämon unverwundbar war. Sowieso finde ich es ziemlich schwer in der Hektik zu merken, ob man nun wirklich nah genug bei einem Gegner steht oder ob man grad dämlich ins Leere schlägt ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

die breschen im nichts findest du überall in den zonen und fürs schliessen gibts macht und exp

aber nein anders als im prolog sind alle bestien sofort verletzbar


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> btw: gibt es noch häufiger solche Kämpfe wie gegen diesen einen großen Dämonen, wo man nebenbei noch die Bresche stören muss?



Dieser Kampf war in der Form Unique.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

Falls jemand das Spiel auf Ultra Albtraum Hardcore Modus spielen will muss er folgendes machen



Spoiler



Ein Savegame erstellen wo Alistar ein Wächter wird dann hat man im Nichts kein easy mode mehr und muss sich zwischen Hawk oder Alistar entscheiden


----------



## Glantir (3. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich bei dem 2. Durchgang Blackwall als Tank benutzen... aber wie man es auch dreht und wendet die Templer Spezifikation von Cassandra ist einfach zu gut  

@Wynn


Spoiler



Alistair ist immer ein Grauer Wächter auch wenn er König wird, so trägt er doch immer noch Verderbnis in sich. Du meinst glaube ich das er bei DA: O kein König wird? Musste mich beim 1. Lauf zwischen Stroud und Hawke entscheiden Alistair war gar nicht dabei. Kannst du das mit den Easy Mode genauer definieren? Mein erster lauf war auf "schwer" und der Albtraum verdammt Knackig, weswegen ich aus Frust auf normal gestellt und damit leider auch ein Archievment verspielt habe -.-



@all
Wovon hängt es ab das meine Gruppen Mitglieder ihre Fokus Skill Bäume bekommen? Hab mit allen geredet und hatte jetzt alle mal dabei, durch das mitnehmen scheinen ein paar ihre Bäume bekommen zu haben, aber andere wiederrum nicht :\ .


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Februar 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> @all
> Wovon hängt es ab das meine Gruppen Mitglieder ihre Fokus Skill Bäume bekommen? Hab mit allen geredet und hatte jetzt alle mal dabei, durch das mitnehmen scheinen ein paar ihre Bäume bekommen zu haben, aber andere wiederrum nicht :\ .



Eigentlich erhalten alle ihre Spezialisierung (in der auch der Fokusskill ist) sobald du Skyhold erreichst hast.
Habe zumindest bisher nichts gegenteiliges beobachtet.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Mal eine Frage, nachdem ich nun Level 6-7 bin und in den Hinterlanden rumlaufe: gibt es auch dort Schmieden&co, wo man neue Rezepte umsetzen kann? Gibt es auch dort einen Kartentisch für die "globalen" Aufgaben? Oder muss ich da jeweils nach Haven zurück? Und wenn ja:  wie oft sollte man dahin zurück? Machtpunkte und Einfluss hab ich nämlich schon einiges angesammelt ^^

Und diese Leute, die man für seine Sache Überzeugen kann: bringen die "nur" mehr Einfluss, oder kann man die auch in die Gruppe aufnehmen? bzw. wann und wo finde ich überhaupt neue Leute für die Gruppe?


----------



## Glantir (4. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, nachdem ich nun Level 6-7 bin und in den Hinterlanden rumlaufe: gibt es auch dort Schmieden&co, wo man neue Rezepte umsetzen kann? Gibt es auch dort einen Kartentisch für die "globalen" Aufgaben? Oder muss ich da jeweils nach Haven zurück? Und wenn ja:  wie oft sollte man dahin zurück? Machtpunkte und Einfluss hab ich nämlich schon einiges angesammelt ^^
> 
> Und diese Leute, die man für seine Sache Überzeugen kann: bringen die "nur" mehr Einfluss, oder kann man die auch in die Gruppe aufnehmen? bzw. wann und wo finde ich überhaupt neue Leute für die Gruppe?



Die Leute bringen nur Einfluss und wenn du genug Leute gesammelt hast einen Erfolg, in manchen Gebieten gibt es Festungen die man erobert und dort findet man auch Schmieden. Den Kartentisch musst du aber immer in deinem HQ aufsuchen. Ich geh eigentlich immer zurück wenn ich meine Botschafter losschicken kann, da man öfter mal "Amulette der Macht" bekommt. Ansonsten auch mal zu verkaufen und Monster Mats zu der Zauberin bringen (mach ich immer vor dem verkaufen weil ich nicht weiß ob die Monster Mats in die Wertgegenstände Kategorie fallen )


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Okay, ich bin mal grad "kurz" nach Haven und hab ein paar neue Dinge in Auftrag gegeben, mal eben 4 neue Gebiete freigeschaltet ^^   morgen muss ich dann mal in Haven mit den Hauptchars was labern, Schmied besuchen usw. 

Ach ja: kann man das Charakterbild eigentlich ändern? Da ist bei mir nur ne grüne Hand ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

In Dragon Age Origins ging das aber ich denkmal damit es auch auf allen geräten gut läuft nur standardbild seit dragon age 2


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2015)

So, ich bin nun auch endlich durch mit meiner menschlichen Dolch-Schurkin.

Habe mich erst gewundert, wo da ein Cliffhanger sein sollte, aber dann kam nach dem Abspann ja noch was...wtf? Wie cool ist das denn? ;-D

Der letzte Akt war erstaunlich leicht, aber ich war auch schon recht gut ausgelevelt, vielleicht lag es daran.

Meine Konstellation sah so aus:


Spoiler



Hawke blieb im Nichts zurück. War hart, aber ich war neugierig,  ob das was bewirkt. Morrigan hat aus der Quelle getrunken und ich bin den Weg der Templer gegangen. Cassandra ist Göttliche geworden, obwohl ich Leliana unterstützt habe. Keine Ahnung, wo da der Fehler lag. Gedatet hat mein Inquisitor den Bullen, was ganz lustig war. Mein nächster Char wird aber eine Elfe, die muss dann ja mit Solas anbandeln. ;-D



So, jetzt mal schnell eine Magierin erstellen. 

Muss auch mal schauen, was ist, wenn 



Spoiler



Morrigan kein Kind hatte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Februar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cassandra ist Göttliche geworden, obwohl ich Leliana unterstützt habe. Keine Ahnung, wo da der Fehler lag.



Das ist kein Fehler. 
Da spielen wesentlich mehr Faktoren rein, als nur deine persönliche Unterstützung.
Zahlreiche deiner Aktionen im ganzen Spiel haben mehr oder weniger Auswirkung für die drei Kandidaten.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Morrigan kein Kind hatte.





Spoiler



Dann hat sie auch in Inquisition keins, so wie es sein soll.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

Spoiler



du monster wie kannste hawk sterben lassen !!!!!1111111
morrigan kann auch ein normales kind haben und bei bestimmten entscheidungen wächter tot morrigan und alistar ein paar kommt dann alistar vorbei und besucht sein kind und morrigan

da gibt es diverse youtube videos


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Februar 2015)

Spoiler



Frage mich nur, wie die Szene im Nichts wird, wenn Morrigan kein Kind hat, aber das werde ich im nächsten Durchgang sehen. 

Und Hawke wird dann auch überleben.  
Wenn meine Wächterin sich opferte, dann kann das Hawke auch mal machen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

Spoiler



cassandra und josephine der person der du das kronen symbol im dialog gabs wird die göttlliche
damit es lelianna oder cassadra überhaupt drüber nachdenken musst du ihre persönliche quest noch abschliessen


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht zwingend.


Spoiler



Trotz der direkten Unterstützung durch die entsprechende Quest und Dialoge, kann trotzdem eine der anderen beiden die Göttliche werden.
Auf den Ausgang dieser Entscheidung haben wie gesagt diverse Handlungen während des gesamten Spiels einen Einfluss.
Zum Beispiel: Wenn man sich auf die Seite der Templer schlägt erhört das die Chancen von Cassandra erheblich, von Vivienne leicht und von Leliana kaum.
Bei der Entscheidung für die Magier profitieren entweder Leliana oder Vivienne am meisten, je nachdem ob man die Magier als freie Verbündete oder Gefangene aufnimmt.
Ähnliche Auswirkungen haben diverse andere Entscheidungen und Dialoge im Spiel.


Ich glaub ich mach dazu mal einen eigenen Artikel.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

Spoiler



Ich habe mich für die templer entschieden und trotzdem wurde leliana die göttlich weil ich mich für sie entschied 
wobei ich glaub am meisten sind die jeweils gespräche nach der mission mit dem winterball und dem brunnen der trauer entscheiden ich habe cassandra immer die option wo es um sie als göttlich ging neutral umgangen und habe leliana unterstützt während ich beim ersten durchgang per krone beim ersten cassandra unterstützte und beim gespräch auf dem dach auch


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe mich für die templer entschieden und trotzdem wurde leliana die göttlich weil ich mich für sie entschied





Spoiler



Ja, wie ich ja sagte spielen da viel mehr Dinge mit rein.
Es kann am Ende auch Vivienne die Göttliche werden, obwohl man Cassandra oder Leliana unterstützt hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Februar 2015)

Vivienne? Ich rechne es BioWare ja hoch an, dass sie auch unsympathischen Charakteren Raum in ihren Spielen geben, das gehört einfach dazu, aber ich habe mich gestern bei den letzten Gesprächen noch gefragt, ob es Spieler gab, die die nett fanden. [emoji1]

Obwohl ihre herablassende Art schon beinahe wieder erfrischend ist. Und Blackwall schien auf sie zu stehen. [emoji1]


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

Ein charakter hat ja 3 Tarot Karten meist bei seiner Gruppenauswahl 

Entweder ändert sich das Hintergrund nach ner Quest oder wenn man mit ihnen Freund ist oder Beziehung hat. Das Sera die besten Karten hat ist ja wohl klar aber hat einer von euch geschafft das Cassandra einen anderen Hintergrund bekam ?
Ihre komplette Persönliche Geschichte habe ich ja fertig.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Februar 2015)

Cassandra blieb bei mir im ersten Durchgang unverändert, ebenso Solas, obwohl ich die persönlichen Quests abgeschlossen und regelmäßig mit ihnen geredet habe.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

habe nen tarot karten guide gefunden 

How and why Dragon Age: Inquisition character tarot cards change | VG247

Cassandra hat nur eine Start und eine Romanzen Karte und die Göttliche Karte bekommt sie nach Ende des Spiels wenn sie in der Gruppenbildschirm ausgegraut ist
Selbe gilt für Solas wobei der schon beim ersten Durchgang mir auf die Nerven ging mit seinen getue ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Februar 2015)

Ich fand Solas lange nicht so nervig wie Anders im zweiten Teil, aber er tendierte schon leicht in diese Richtung. 

ABER!



Spoiler



Hinsichtlich des Endes, wird sich meine elfische Magierin im zweiten Durchgang etwas näher mit ihm beschäftigen. [emoji6]



Gerade habe ich schon einmal eine Zwergen- Schurkin erstellt mit einer Spielstandkonstellation, die ich in dieser Form eher nicht gewählt hatte und ein Qunari soll auch noch sein. Wo soll ich nur die Zeit hernehmen? [emoji1]


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

ich habe einen durchgang als mensch magierin gemacht und einen als qunari kriegerin gemacht das muss erstmal reichen ^^



Spoiler



mir war solas schon suspekt als er in der roten lyrium ruine unbedingt die sachen studieren wollte er wird wohl der neue bösewicht und wir müssen ragnarok abwenden


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2015)

Häh? Tarotkarten? ^^  Hab ich was verpasst, oder kommt das erst in späteren Levels? Bin jetzt Level 7.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? Tarotkarten? ^^  Hab ich was verpasst, oder kommt das erst in späteren Levels? Bin jetzt Level 7.


Die Karten in der Gruppenwahl.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Karten in der Gruppenwahl.



okay, ich hab bisher nur EIN mal die Gruppe wählen müssen, ganz am Anfang, und da ist mir nix aufgefallen ^^  ich hab bisher auch noch keine neuen Chars gefunden, d.h. ich hab die gleichen 3 wie schon zu Beginn.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

@Herbboy

Die Begleiter werden innerhalb der Story freigeschaltet

Varric (schurke) Solas (magier) Cassandra (krieger) sind die Startbegleiter 
Im Spiel gibts es schlösser zu knacken was nur schurken können - brücken und barrieren aufzubauen was magier können und wände und sachen zu zerstören was nur krieger können.

Nach der Ersten Storyquest  bekommst die quest für eine magierin, eine schurkin und einen krieger (tank) einen krieger (2 hand)

Während du sagen wir mal das erste Kapitel abschliesst und dich für eine fraktion entscheidest schliesst sich dir ein Magier oder ein Schurke an. 
Aber keine Sorge später hast du noch die wahl den magier oder den schurken zu bekommen.

Aber wahrscheinlich versuchst du wie ich erstmal hinterlande und nebengebiete abzuquesten und hast sie deshalb noch nicht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2015)

Zu der Sache mit der Göttlichen, habe ich jetzt mal einen Artikel gemacht: Dragon Age: Inquisition Tipp: So kommt die Wahl der neuen Göttlichen zustande


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

Gottsei dank das ich Vivenne ignoriert habe ab der himmelsfeste sonst wär die olle göttliche geworden


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Während du sagen wir mal das erste Kapitel abschliesst und dich für eine fraktion entscheidest schliesst sich dir ein Magier oder ein Schurke an.
> Aber keine Sorge später hast du noch die wahl den magier oder den schurken zu bekommen.


 okay - dass man für bestimmte Aufgaben eine bestimmte Klasse in der Party haben muss, hab ich schon gemerkt  

Wann ist denn das erste Kapitel abgeschlossen? Ist das in dieser Stadt, die man bereist, um mit den Kirchenangehörigen zu sprechen, und dann sind dort "böse" Templer vor Ort, die scheinbar die Macht übernehmen? Da bin ich nämlich grad. Hatte zuvor schon viele Stunden in den Hinterlanden verbracht und drauf gewartet, wann den dort endlich dieser Kriegsrat-Tisch erscheint - dabei muss man dafür ja nach Haven zurück, wie ich jetzt weiß  

Falls es nicht in dieser Stadt ist: nix verraten...


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

Erste Kapitiel ist sozusagen abgeschlossen wenn du eine Quest gemacht hast die nach Stadt kommt wo du warst

halt dich für eine fraktion entschieden


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2015)

Rückblickend ist das Einzige, das ich etwas vermisst habe, eine richtig große Stadt, wie zum Beispiel Denerim oder Kirkwall (obwohl dort das Spiel ja fast nur aus Stadt bestand [emoji6] ). Ich hatte erwartet, dass man etwas mehr von Val Royeaux sehen würde, aber vielleicht kommt das noch in einem Addon. [emoji1]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Februar 2015)

Ich spiel das Spiel derzeit ja auf der PS4 und muss mal eine Lanze für die Steuerung auf dem PC brechen.
Die Menüführung ist auf dem PC zwar nicht optimal, weil die Menüs halt sehr Konsolig sind, aber die allgemeine Steuerung ist doch wesentlich komfortabler.
Vieles, was ich auf dem PC mit einem einfachen Tastendruck bewerkstelligen kann, ist auf der Konsole nur umständlich zu erreichen.
Beispiel: Ich will meine ganze Gruppe ein einziges Ziel angreifen lassen.
Auf der PS4 muss ich erst L1 drücken, dann den Stick nach links bewegen, dann X drücken und dann wieder L1, um das Menü zu schließen.
Auf dem PC drücke ich einfach nur Z und fertig.

So, das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2015)

und man muss nicht das spiel beenden um das datum zu ändern


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habe die PC- Version ja nur kurz gespielt, weil mein Rechner zu schwach war, daher kann ich zu der Steuerung dort nicht viel sagen, aber mit dem Gamepad spielt es sich für mich sehr gut. Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2015)

Was für Romanzen hattet ihr den ?

Ich mit Josephine



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sYsMtLv5yyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Find ich so schön romantisch  besonders es scheint wohl laut youtube die einzige romanze zu sein wo sex nicht zwangsläufig ist



könnt ihr noch eure romanze beschreiben ob ihr von entäuscht worden seid oder nicht ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Februar 2015)

Habe bisher die Romanzen mit Sera, Cullen und Cassandra gesehen.
Waren alle drei wirklich schön gemacht.
Cullen hab ich mit einer Magierin verführt und da hat mir richtig gut gefallen, dass darauf auch extra Bezug genommen wird, weil er ja ein Templer ist.
Meine Magierin hat ihn immer wieder zweifelnd gefragt, ob er als Templer denn eine Magierin lieben könnte.
Am besten hat mir bisher aber die Sera-Romanze gefallen, auch wenn ich die Bettszene durch eine falsche Entscheidung nicht bekommen hab.


Spoiler



Wenn man auf der Suche nach einem Geschenk ist und Vivienne eine Intimrasur vorschlägt, muss man diesen Vorschlag annehmen, sonst kommt es nicht zur Bettszene.


Aber auch so gibt es mit Sera einige schöne Momente.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2015)

Tip an die leute die einen Magier spielen und mit Sera eine Romanze haben wollen



Spoiler



Trinkt nicht aus der Quelle der Trauer

Sera versucht euch sonst das nächste mal umzubringen und beendet dann die beziehung



Naja 2 mal durchspielen hat mir gereicht erstmal


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Tip an die leute die einen Magier spielen und mit Sera eine Romanze haben wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja doof. Spiele eine Magierin und wollte das dieses mal so machen und auch ohne Romanze fände ich es blöd, wenn 



Spoiler



Sera mich töten möchte. 



Dabei wollte ich doch meine Magierin 



Spoiler



mit Solas anbandeln lassen und sie dann mehr oder weniger mit dem Ritual an ihn binden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Februar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dabei wollte ich doch meine Magierin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das solltest du dir noch mal überlegen. 


Spoiler



Solas mag es gar nicht, wenn du aus dem Brunnen trinkst.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Februar 2015)

Spoiler



Dann muss die Sumpfhexe das übernehmen. ;-D


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Februar 2015)

Was hat es denn mit dieser Verkuppler-Schatzkiste auf sich? Habe in der Feste keine gefunden. Oder gehört das zum Multiplayer?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Februar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit dieser Verkuppler-Schatzkiste auf sich? Habe in der Feste keine gefunden. Oder gehört das zum Multiplayer?



Ja, das hat mit dem Mehrspieler-Modus zu tun.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Februar 2015)

Schaaaaaade. [emoji6]


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Februar 2015)

Nachdem ich das erste Mal durch war, habe ich jetzt wieder einige Spielstunden hinter mir und da fällt mir folgendes auf, als ich meine Trophäen durch schaue.

Ich packe das mal vorsichtshalber in einen Spoiler.



Spoiler



Einer der Erfolge heißt ¨auf brennenden Schwingen, Rekrutiere einen mächtigen Verbündeten, um für Chancengleichheit zu sorgen¨.

Als ich den das erste Mal sah, dachte ich, das hätte mit der Hauptquest zu tun und ich bekomme vielleicht den letzten noch lebenden Griffon oder so was.  [emoji6] [emoji1] 

Während des letzten Kampfes dachte ich dann, dass damit Morrigan gemeint ist, die ja gegen den Lyriumdrachen von Corypheus kämpft. Aber jetzt sah ich, dass ich den Erfolg nicht habe.



Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nicht, an welcher Stelle ich diesen ¨Verbündeten¨ übersehen habe. Kann mir da jemand einen dezenten Hinweis geben, damit ich jetzt nicht wieder was verpasse? [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Februar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand einen dezenten Hinweis geben, damit ich jetzt nicht wieder was verpasse? [emoji6]



Der Erfolg kommt automatisch, aber nur wenn du und nicht Morrigan aus einem gewissen Gewässer trinkst. 
Alles was danach zum Finale führt, läuft dann nämlich anders ab.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

@Nxy





Spoiler



Für den Erfolg musst du aus dem Brunnen der Trauer trinken - Danach gibt es noch eine Quest wo du in die Wilde Wildnis geschickt wirst und einen Drachen zähmen musst
Nachdem der Drachen gezähmt wurde müsste der Erfolg kommen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Februar 2015)

Danke schön, dann wird das für den dritten Durchgang geplant.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Februar 2015)

Nyx fragt nach nem dezenten Hinweis und Wynn breitet direkt die ganze Geschichte aus und spoilert alles.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Februar 2015)

Hihi, habe ich mir zuerst auch gedacht, aber ist schon ok. ;-D


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

Deshalb Spoiler ^^ und beim 3ten durchgang gibts ja nicht mehr viel neues sondern nur alternativen ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> und beim 3ten durchgang gibts ja nicht mehr viel neues sondern nur alternativen ^^



Wenn man die Story des selbst trinkens und alles was daraus folgt nicht kennt, ist das schon was neues.
Schließlich ändern sich die Ereignisse danach nicht nur minimal.


----------



## iman1025 (19. März 2015)

Weiss jemand, wieso ich auf Level 20 als Krieger die "Rüstung der Legion der Toten" nicht anlegen kann? Dort steht ich erfülle nicht alle Voraussetzungen......


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2015)

iman1025 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wieso ich auf Level 20 als Krieger die "Rüstung der Legion der Toten" nicht anlegen kann? Dort steht ich erfülle nicht alle Voraussetzungen......



Bist du denn Zwerg?
Die Rüstung der Legion der Toten ist nur für Zwerge.


----------



## iman1025 (19. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bist du denn Zwerg?
> Die Rüstung der Legion der Toten ist nur für Zwerge.



Bei mir stehen 2 Optionen: "Nur Krieger" und "Nur Schurke". Wenn ich als Krieger die Rüstung anlegen will kommt "Nur Schurke" als Ausschlußkriterium, wenn ich sie Varicc anlegen will kommt "Nur Krieger" als Ausschlußkriterium. Blackwall konnte ich sie auch nicht anlegen. Allerdings sind Varicc und Blackwall nocht nicht Stufe 20. Ist das auch ein Grund?


----------



## Eruanne (21. März 2015)

Gibt es einen bekannten Soundbug bei der Hofverzauberin Vivienne? Und kann man ihn beheben?

Die gesamten Gespräche sind bei mir alle ohne Ton. Ich habe weder Musik noch Hintergrundgeräuche noch Sprache. Ich habe es zwar jetzt mehr schlecht als Recht mit Untertiteln einmal durchgezogen, aber irgendwie würd ich die Szenerie noch mal gern richtig verfolgen. Ich hab es auch versucht mit noch aml starten durch laden eines Autosaves davor, aber sobald die Cutszene beginnt wo mein Charakter in die Halle reinläuft ist plötzlich der gesamte Ton weg. Danach ist alles wieder ganz normal.


----------



## CountDooku (23. März 2015)

Ich hab das Spiel ein paarmal durchgezockt. Einmal als Krieger (mit Zweihand-Waffe), als Magierin und als Schurkin (Bogen). Das Kampfsystem macht mir beim Fernkämpfer mehr Spaß als beim Nahkämpfer.
Das Spiel vermeidet zwar viele Schwächen aus Teil 2 wie z. B. die immer gleichen Levels oder die aus dem Nichts in den Kampf auftauchenden Gegner, macht aber an anderen Stellen imo große Fehler. Da wäre vor allem die immer gleichen Sammelaufgaben und die abseits der Hauptquest und der Begleiterquest lieblos inszenierten Nebenquest (wenn man das überhaupt inszeniert nennen mag).
Die Entscheidungen, die man im Spiel trifft, wirken sich auf die Haupthandlung imo auch nicht besonders aus. 
Die Hauptstory nimmt nach einem mäßigen Start gut Fahrt auf und macht gegen Ende durchaus Spaß (wenn auch nie so richtig die Dramatik von Teil 1 erreicht wird). Die Szene nach dem Abspann hat mir gefallen und ich hoffe, dass diese Geschichte in einem richtigen Add-On fortgeführt wird und nicht als Mini-DLC verbraten wird.
Den Anfang sollte man nochmal überarbeiten und ihn ähnlich machen wie beim ersten Teil, dass jede Rasse/Klasse einen individuellen Beginn hat.
Die Gebiete sind zwar ganz nett, aber auch irgendwie leblos. Einige Gebietsquest sind thematisch ganz interessant (z. B. Alt-Kammwald oder der Tempel in den Westgraten, wo die Zeit stehen geblieben ist), allerdings wie gesagt mäßig inszeniert.
Auch die Sache mit der Spezialisierung fand ich bescheuert gelöst. Um eine Unterklasse zu kriegen, muss man natürlich Sammelquest machen. 
Bei den Gefährten fand ich einige Figuren nicht wirklich gut. Vivienne hab ich so gut wie nie mitgenommen und Cole mochte ich auch nicht (die Unterhaltungen mit ihm sind mir zu anstrengend).
Das Crafting hat mir dagegen durchaus Spaß gemacht.
Die Grafik ist ganz hübsch. Allerdings war ich enttäuscht, dass Personen und Orte aus früheren Spielen überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeit zu den alten Versionen hatten 



Spoiler



Redcliffe sieht überhaupt nicht mehr so aus wie in Teil 1. Alistair hat auch keine Ähnlichkeit mehr zu der Figur aus Teil 1 und 2. Würden ihn andere nicht Alistair nennen, hätte ich ihn überhaupt nicht erkannt. Hawke hat eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit, wirkt aber im Gesicht viel dünner als früher. Und Varric sieht auch nicht mehr so aus wie in Teil 2. Überraschenderweise sehen Leliana und Morrigan genauso aus wie in Teil 1.


Insgesamt finde ich Teil 3 schwächer als Teil 2.
Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe: Wenn EA die EA-Punkte abgeschafft hat, warum hab ich mir im Spiel schon 700 von 1000 erspielt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. März 2015)

CountDooku schrieb:


> Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe: Wenn EA die EA-Punkte abgeschafft hat, warum hab ich mir im Spiel schon 700 von 1000 erspielt?



Die Origins-Erfolgspunkte sind doch was ganz anderes und haben mit der ehemligen Bezahlwährung nichts zu tun.


----------



## CountDooku (23. März 2015)

Ach so, dachte das Bioware- und Origins-Punkte wären das Gleiche.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (27. März 2015)

Hallo, ab welchem Lvl zahlt es sich aus in Hakkons Fänge einzusteigen? Ist es jederzeit möglich oder gibt es Voraussetzungen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. März 2015)

S0l4ris451 schrieb:


> Hallo, ab welchem Lvl zahlt es sich aus in Hakkons Fänge einzusteigen? Ist es jederzeit möglich oder gibt es Voraussetzungen?



Das Gebiet ist für Helden ab Level 20 geeignet.


----------



## Glantir (27. März 2015)

@Matthias

Bist du denn der Meinung dass das DLC sein Geld wert ist? Bin immer noch skeptisch bei den 15€ ^^


----------



## S0l4ris451 (27. März 2015)

Weiß jmnd wo ich für den Schurken die Schrift für die Techniken der Sturmweber finden oder kaufen kann???


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. März 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> @Matthias
> 
> Bist du denn der Meinung dass das DLC sein Geld wert ist? Bin immer noch skeptisch bei den 15€ ^^



Ich habe ihn leider noch immer nicht durchgespielt. Zu viel zu tun derzeit.
Bisher hab ich 4 Stunden gespielt und es gefällt mir doch durchaus sehr gut.
Umfang im Verhältnis zum Preis kann ich natürlich erst beurteilen, wenn ich ihn endlich mal durch habe.
Aber jetzt ist ja Wochenende, vielleicht wird es ja was.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. März 2015)

15€ für vier Stunden Unterhaltung klingt erst einmal gut. Im Kino bin ich für 90 Minuten mehr los.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. März 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> 15€ für vier Stunden Unterhaltung klingt erst einmal gut. Im Kino bin ich für 90 Minuten mehr los.



Wie gesagt, ich bin ja noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Glantir (27. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin ja noch nicht fertig.



Ich warte mal dein Urteil ab, solang kann ich dann doch noch warten ^^.


----------



## Glantir (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hab da ein Problem bei dem ich über google leider keine Lösung finde... und zwar geht es um den ein oder anderen Emisär. Im Netz steht wenn man Alexius leben lässt steht er einem als Emisär zur Verfügung und zählt zu einem von Lelianas Agenten. Leider wird er dort nicht mit aufgezählt obwohl ich ihn hab leben lassen und den Magiern untergestellt habe (habe auch schon mit Fiona und Dorian gesprochen) 

Außerdem kann ich im nachhinein Ritts und Clemence nicht finden, sind solche Emisäre nur beim erst Kontakt rekrutierbar? (vorallem soll sich Ritts nur mit Varric in der Gruppe rekrutieren lassen...)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Mai 2015)

Alexius wird nur zum Emisär, wenn man die Option wählt, dass er unter Aufsicht Magie erforschen soll, nicht aber wenn man ihr unter das Kommando der Magier zwingt.

Das sich Ritts nur mit Varric rekrutieren lässt ist falsch.
Allerdings wird sie irgendwann von den Templern, die sie angreifen, überwältigt. 
Es kann also durchaus sein, dass du sie verpasst.

Clemence ist nur unmittelbar nach dem Gespräch mit Alexius in der Taverne ansprechbar.
Sobald du die Taverne verlässt, ist auch die Chance ihn zu rekrutieren vertan.


----------



## Glantir (14. Mai 2015)

Ok das ist ärgerlich vorallem weil ich dann mehr Inqusitions Boni investieren muss um an das Schlösser knacken zu kommen  aber kann man wohl nichts dran ändern
Das mit Ritts hatte ich im Netz so gelesen hatte sie auch befreit/gerettet aber scheinbar hab ich die falschen gesprächs optionen benutzt :\


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Mai 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Ok das ist ärgerlich vorallem weil ich dann mehr Inqusitions Boni investieren muss um an das Schlösser knacken zu kommen  aber kann man wohl nichts dran ändern



Es gibt ja noch einige Emisäre mehr. Insgesamt 20 Stück. 



Glantir schrieb:


> Das mit Ritts hatte ich im Netz so gelesen hatte sie auch befreit/gerettet aber scheinbar hab ich die falschen gesprächs optionen benutzt :\



Du musst nach der Rettung von Ritts die Umgebung mit der Suche erforschen.
Dann findest du heraus, dass sie eigentlich dort war, um mit einer Magierin rumzumachen.
Danach kann man sie dann rekrutieren.


----------



## Glantir (12. August 2015)

Hey hab mir jetzt mal direkt das dlc der Abstieg geholt 

und bei der Quest heißt es ich soll die Leichen Untersuchen aber bei dem Quests Symbol passiert nichts, dort liegen zwar leichen aber ich kann micht mit denen interagieren.... hab schon das gebiet verlassen und neu betreten so wie den spielstand neu geladen.
Hat jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. August 2015)

Hast du dort die ganzen Gegner besiegt?
Nachdem der Oger und seine ganzen Minions beseitigt waren, ging das bei mir Problemlos.


----------



## Glantir (13. August 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hast du dort die ganzen Gegner besiegt?
> Nachdem der Oger und seine ganzen Minions beseitigt waren, ging das bei mir Problemlos.



ja alles besiegt, ich guck nachher nochmal vll geht es nachdem ich das spiel mal beendet habe. Zumindest hab ich keine Gegner mehr gesehen....

Edit: auch nach mehrmaligen neu starten nichts.... nur ist mir aufgefallen das mir in einer ecke des raumes ein mob angezeigt wird, den ich aber nirgendwo sehen kann vermutlich in die wand/boden gebugged....

Edit2: Problem gelöst, einmal zur Himmelsfester geportet und wieder zurück dann den Weg zuzfuss zu dem Punkt gelaufen, dann waren die Gegner wieder da und danach ging es weiter


----------



## Glantir (17. August 2015)

Also im Gegensatz zu Hakkons Fänge war der Abgrund aber relativ kurz oder mein ich das nur? Hab jetzt denke ich alle Türen dort unten geöffnet (es gibt mehr Zahnräder als man wirklich braucht oder?) Und ich musste feststellen das man nicht höher als lvl 27 kommt ^^. Aber hat aufjedenfall spaß gemacht, vll auch so sehr das ich gar nicht gemerkt habe wie viele Stunden ich für das dlc gebraucht habe?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. August 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Also im Gegensatz zu Hakkons Fänge war der Abgrund aber relativ kurz oder mein ich das nur?



Stimmt schon.
Durch die relative Linearität wird man auch nicht so viel abgelenkt.
Habe etwas mehr als 6 Stunden gebraucht.
Mit Hakkons Fänge war ich noch über 10 Stunden beschäftigt.



Glantir schrieb:


> (es gibt mehr Zahnräder als man wirklich braucht oder?)



Das ist korrekt.
Es wurmt mich trotzdem, dass ich in dem Thaig nicht alle finde und die Quest noch im Log lungert.


Mehr zum DLC morgen im Test.


----------



## linktheminstrel (17. August 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es wurmt mich trotzdem, dass ich in dem Thaig nicht alle finde und die Quest noch im Log lungert.



hast du den gewagten abstieg, den man glaube ich 2x machen muss, getan? wenn du von der 2. (von oben) ebene zur 3.fährst, gibt es zwei alternative abstiegsmöglichkeiten nahe des lifts, die zwar etwas an hp kosten, jedoch mit zahnrädern und ein paar rüstungsgegenständen entlohnen, die ja alle sehr viel geld einbringen. ich fand's etwas unnötig, jedoch ist mir sowas immer noch lieber als wenn die zahnräder so oder so nur auf der hauptstrecke rumliegen. 

@glantir
dass man bis maximal level 27 leveln kann, macht, da man ansonsten bei hakkon's fängen schon hoffnungslos überlevelt wäre, durchaus sinn.


----------



## Glantir (17. August 2015)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> @glantir
> dass man bis maximal level 27 leveln kann, macht, da man ansonsten bei hakkon's fängen schon hoffnungslos überlevelt wäre, durchaus sinn.



Also ich hab die 27 bzw. den lvl 27 balken erst mit dem Abstieg vollbekommen hatte beim Abstieg dlc noch ein lvl up gehabt ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. September 2015)

Ding, Ding, Ding! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glantir (5. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ding, Ding, Ding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dass das Nightmare Achievment? Glückwunsch!

Werd ich mich demnächst auch noch dran machen bzw. hab ich schon angefangen 
Du spielst selber Krieger hattest du mal geschrieben? Welcher Krieger spec ist denn am besten zum tanken? Finde sowohl Champion als auch Templer haben beide ihre vorzüge.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. September 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Ist dass das Nightmare Achievment? Glückwunsch!



Das ist die Platintrophy für das Sammeln aller Trophäen. 
Die Nightmare-Trophy wurde wenige Sekunden vorher freigeschaltet.



Glantir schrieb:


> Du spielst selber Krieger hattest du mal geschrieben? Welcher Krieger spec ist denn am besten zum tanken? Finde sowohl Champion als auch Templer haben beide ihre vorzüge.



Ich habe den Tank mit Templer-Spezialisierung gespielt, um ein wenig gegen Magie machen zu können und die Party zu supporten.
Ansonsten bin ich voll auf Block gegangen.
Am Anfang des Nightmare Spielstands bin ich immer mit zwei Tanks losgegangen, um alles von den beiden DDs fernzuhalten.
Als mein eigener Charakter dann aber stark genug war, bin ich dazu übergegangen immer 2 Magier und Sera als Bogenschütze mitzunehmen.
So hatte ich ordentlichen Damage-Output, während mein Char so viel wie möglich an Schaden eingesteckt hat.


----------



## Glantir (8. September 2015)

Kann schon jemand das Eindringling DLC runterladen? Aufm Pc ist noch nichts zu sehen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. September 2015)

Ist bisher wohl nur auf Xbox One verfügbar.
Warte auch schon den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Glantir (8. September 2015)

Ich glaub das war bei den letzten dlcs auch schon so Xbox hat es längst und am Pc musste man bis abends warten....


----------



## FalloutEffect (10. September 2015)

kann schon jemand sagen, ob sich der Kauf lohnt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. September 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach, ja.
Test kommt die Tage.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. September 2015)

Mir gefällt er auch. Bin nur noch nicht so weit, weil ich so viele Gespräche mit den Begleitern habe. [emoji6] 
Ich habe die ersten Spiegel durchquert und bin ja sehr gespannt auf eine Begegnung mit dem Schreckenswolf. [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> bin ja sehr gespannt auf eine Begegnung mit dem Schreckenswolf. [emoji6]



I asume you have questions?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> I asume you have questions?



Aber hallo! Meine Elfen-Inquisitorin hat noch ein Hühnchen mit ihm zu rupfen. [emoji6]


----------



## FalloutEffect (10. September 2015)

Ich habe heute mir den neuen DLC gegeben. Begeistert bin ich zwar nicht, aber es rundet den schwachen Abschluss vom Hauptspiel doch etwas ab. Besser als der Abstieg-DLC, weil mehr Story, aber im Grunde genauso lineaerer Spielverlauf. Und leider habe ich bis zum Schluss nicht erfahren, ob der Gang zum Kriegsrat in der Himmelsfeste endlich fertiggestellt wurde...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. September 2015)

Ich habe den DLC gerade durchgesuchtet. 

Zwei große "Ach du Scheiße"-Momente:



Spoiler



Der doofe Bulle hat mich verraten, weil er in diesem Spielstand noch dem Qun treu war. Ich hoffe, das ist anders, wenn ich seine Leute rette. [emoji6]

Und: ach du Scheiße, der Inquisitor hat sich die Hand abgehackt. [emoji52]

Dafür zieht sie nun mit Sera als Rote Jenny mit Prothesen-Armbrust durch die Lande.



Ich fand den DLC als Abschluss wirklich gut, zumal ich nun weiß, wie es den Begleitern ergangen ist. Und wegen Cassandras Lesung im Abspann. Wtf? [emoji6][emoji1]

So, jetzt der nächste Teil bitte. Der verspricht spannend zu werden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dafür zieht sie nun mit Sera als Rote Jenny mit Prothesen-Armbrust durch die Lande.



Interessant.


Spoiler



Ich fragen mich, was das mit der Armbrust auslöst.
Bei mir hat sie so eine nämlich nicht bekommen.
Sie ist bei mir auch keine Rote Jenny, sondern Ehefrau von Sera.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. September 2015)

Vielleicht liegt der Grund dafür im Beziehungsstatus. Sie war nicht mit Sera, sondern mit Solus liiert.


----------



## matrixfehler (11. September 2015)

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel ständig ab, ohne Fehlermeldung.
Und zwar nur im neuen DLC...

Sehr sehr seltsam!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. September 2015)

Ich hatte bislang einen Absturz in DLC, was aber zuvor schon einmal passiert ist. 
Dafür habe ich Grafikfehler, wenn ich den Anker einsetze. Der Inquisitor verschwindet dann teilweise. Nur Kopf und Arme sieht man noch. 

Was mich übrigens total irritiert, ist der Grafikeffekt eines Buffs. Da erscheint der Stab meiner Magierin doppelt und auch die Charaktere "verschwimmen" und sind von einem lila Nebel umgeben. Das Symbol des Buff ist bläulich und sieht aus wie ein Typ, der eine Maske trägt. Weiß jemand, zu welcher Fähigkeit das gehört? Die will ich abstellen. [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2015)

Lohnen sich HAKKONS FÄNGE eingentlich nun ? 

Eindringling klingt ja von euch gut und "Der Abstieg" eher meh


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. September 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Lohnen sich HAKKONS FÄNGE eingentlich nun ?



Von der Spielzeit her bekommst dort am meisten.
Ich hab rund 10 Stunden gebraucht, weil es halt wieder so ein großes Gebiet zum erkunden ist.
Dafür ist es halt storytechnisch der schwächste.
Für Lore-Liebhaber trotzdem interessant.

Eindringling ist klar der beste. Der Abstieg und Hakkons Fänge nehmen sich in meinen Augen nicht viel.
Der Eine ist eher offen und auf Erkunden ausgelegt, der andere ist linear und erzählt einfach nur seine Geschichte.
Den Kauf bereut habe ich bei keinem der drei, einfach weil sie interessante Entwicklungen in der Dragon Age-Lore in die Wege leiten.
Dazu kommt demnächst auch noch ein spezieller Artikel von.

Der Test zu Eindringling kommt übrigens hoffentlich am Montag endlich.
Es hat sich wieder ein wenig gezogen mit der Arbeit.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2015)

Eindringlinge gekauft wollte es anfangen aber Origin Cloud ist so zuverlässig wie die Uplay Cloud *facepalm*

Naja Durchgang Nr. 3 diesmal als Mensch Schurke und Sera Romanze


----------



## Glantir (12. September 2015)

Gerade eben mit "Eindringling" fertig und ich bin sprachlos.... soviel wie da enthüllt wird ist echt der Wahnsinn



Spoiler



Bei mir hat mich auch der Bulle verraten, Cole ist iwie gar nicht aufgetaucht obwohl ich ihn zum Ende des Hauptspiels noch in der Grp hatte

Und allein das Gespräch mit Solas... das hat meine ganze Sicht zu ihm total umgedreht. Vorher konnt ich ihn mir nicht als Bösen vorstellen und jetzt denk ich mir nur "was ein Arsch"
Hab ihn zwar aufgrund der Freundschaft zu ihm nicht versucht anzugreifen und ausgewählt zu versuchen ihn zu überzeugen.
Hhab am Ende die Inquisition beibehalten.


----------



## FalloutEffect (12. September 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Gerade eben mit "Eindringling" fertig und ich bin sprachlos.... soviel wie da enthüllt wird ist echt der Wahnsinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal so eine Frage zur Story des DLC:



Spoiler



Wird man vom Bullen auch verraten, wenn man seine Sturmbullen nicht in den Tod geschickt hat? Ich habe nur einen Spielstand in dem ich es tat und ich vermute Bulle verrät mich daher ebenso. Kann das einer beantworten?

Die eigentlich lustigste Sache ist er amputierte Arm zum Schluss, ich dachte zunächst es handelt sich um einen Bug. Aber der Epilog hat mich dann aufgeklärt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2015)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wird man vom Bullen auch verraten, wenn man seine Sturmbullen nicht in den Tod geschickt hat? Ich habe nur einen Spielstand in dem ich es tat und ich vermute Bulle verrät mich daher ebenso. Kann das einer beantworten?





Spoiler



Nein, wenn die Sturmbullen noch leben, verrät Iron Bull einen nicht.
Er ist dann ja schließlich ein Tal'Vashot, ein Ausgestoßener aus dem Qun.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. September 2015)

Noch eine Frage zum DLC. In den elfischen Ruinen ist etwas, das wie ein goldener Kelch aussieht, hinter einem Tor eingeschlossen. Wie bekomme ich dieses Tor geöffnet? Außerdem ist im gleichen Bereich eine Wand aus Holzbrettern hinter zerstörbaren Kisten gewesen. Bekommt man die auch kaputt?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum DLC. In den elfischen Ruinen ist etwas, das wie ein goldener Kelch aussieht, hinter einem Tor eingeschlossen. Wie bekomme ich dieses Tor geöffnet? Außerdem ist im gleichen Bereich eine Wand aus Holzbrettern hinter zerstörbaren Kisten gewesen. Bekommt man die auch kaputt?



Die Kisten ja, die Wand nicht.
Da ist dann wohl auch nix.
An den Kelch kommt man meines Wissens auch nicht ran.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. September 2015)

Ok, danke dir. Das ist ja was. Verstecken die da den heiligen Gral und man kommt nicht dran. [emoji6]

Nun bin ich in den Tiefen Wegen und da ist ein Spiegel hinter einem eingestürzten Durchgang. Da muss ich auch noch rausfinden, wie die Sprengbehälter auslöst. Der Anker funktioniert dort nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (12. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nun bin ich in den Tiefen Wegen und da ist ein Spiegel hinter einem eingestürzten Durchgang. Da muss ich auch noch rausfinden, wie die Sprengbehälter auslöst. Der Anker funktioniert dort nicht.



Den hab ich beim ersten Mal auch nicht erreicht.
Aber es soll wohl mit Feuerzaubern gehen, oder auf dem Rückweg, wenn der Anker sich weiter entwickelt hat.
Irgendwie so.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. September 2015)

Feuerzauber habe ich auch gewirkt, hat leider nichts gebracht. Vielleicht ein Bug. 

Bin jetzt mit dem zweiten Charakter durch. 
Ich fand den Abschluss schon richtig gut und in einer der letzten Szenen, in der die ganze Truppe zu den Resten der Bresche schaut, habe ich gemerkt, dass mir die Charaktere ans Herz gewachsen sind. [emoji6]

Nächster Halt Tevinter also? [emoji1]


----------



## Glantir (13. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nächster Halt Tevinter also? [emoji1]



In 4-5+ Jahren .....   

Aber das Ende des DLC lässt ja darauf hinweisen das die Entscheidungen aus den Vorgänger teilen weiterhin eine Rolle spielen werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. September 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Aber das Ende des DLC lässt ja darauf hinweisen das die Entscheidungen aus den Vorgänger teilen weiterhin eine Rolle spielen werden.





Spoiler



Nach der bisherigen Logik der Reihe, müsste es ja einen neuen Hauptcharakter geben. 
Ich frage mich, wie der Inquisitor nach den Ereignissen im DLC weiterhin einen Bogen oder einen Zweihänder bedienen wird. [emoji1][emoji6]



Ich hätte am Anfang von Inquisition jedenfalls nicht gedacht, dass Solas ein derartig faszinierender Charakter werden würde. Freue mich auf das Weiterführen der Geschichte, auch wenn es ungemütlich wird. [emoji6]


----------



## Glantir (13. September 2015)

Ich finde Solas kommt im Hauptspiel extrem weinerlich und weich rüber zumindest mit der deutschen Stimme, die englische ist deutlich tiefer aber hab es nur mal kurz auf englisch gestellt gehabt und dann doch wieder auf deutsch gestellt .



Spoiler



Als man dann im DLC herausfindet das Solas den Schleier erschaffen hat und für den Untergang der Altelfen verantwortlich war, war ich schon sehr verblüfft und musste meine Kinnlade erstmal vom Bode aufheben .
Was ich etwas merkwürdig finde ist das die angebliche Elfen Götter eben als Götter verehrt wurden. Im Spiel findet man ja heraus das diese "Götter" das Volk unterdrückt haben bis auf Mythal die dafür dann wohl getötet wurde (zumindest fast) Und Fen'Harel deswegen eine revolution startete und am Ende den Schleier erschuf und die "Götter" (da gabs nen Begriff für Elvhenen oder so?) einsperrte. Müsste demnach nicht Fen'Harel als Held unter den Elfen gefeiert werden? Für den wegfall der Magie und das altern der Elfen wurde er ja gar nicht verantwortlich gemacht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. September 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Die ganzen Ereignisse, sind fast 1.000 Jahre her.
In dieser Zeit ist so gut wie sämtliches Wissen über die alten Elfen verloren gegangen.
Das war die Dalish heute als ihr elfisches Wissen ansehen, haben sie sich über die Jahrhunderte aus Ruinen und stückhaften Überlieferungen zusammengereimt.
Schon im Hauptspiel sagt Solas ganz deutlich, das die Dalish ein völlig falsches Verständnis von der Geschichte der Elfen haben.
Selbst Tevinter glaubt noch immer, dass sie für die Vernichtung der Elfen verantwortlich waren.


----------



## Glantir (14. September 2015)

Irgendwie wirft das Ende auch sehr viele neue Fragen auf die ich mal in Spoiler setze  



Spoiler



Man erfährt ja das früher das Nichts und die normale Welt eins war und erst durch den Schleier getrennt wurde. Aber bedeutet das nicht das die Andrastische Kirche blödsinn ist? Gäbe es den Erbauer wirklich müsste er doch zumindest im Nichts anzutreffen sein oder ist er vll auch einer der alten Elfen "Götter"? Und wenn es keinen Erbauer gibt/gab wer hat Corypheus zur dunklen Brut verderbt? In der Hinsicht wäre meine Theorie das die goldene/schwarze Stadt das Gefängnis der Elfen Götter ist und irgend ein Schutz Zauber aus Corypheus gemacht hat was er ist. Solas sagt die Götter sind an einen sicheren Ort, die schwarze Stadt ist von keinem zu erreichen im Nichts (nur Cory hat es irgendwie geschafft), klingt für mich ziemlich sicher. Oder gibt es im Nichts vielleicht doch noch eine ganz andere Macht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. September 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aber bedeutet das nicht das die Andrastische Kirche blödsinn ist?





Spoiler



Trifft ja eigentlich auf alle Kirchen zu. 
Vor allem die andrastische Kirche, die ja ziemlich stark am Christentum angelehnt ist, nur halt eine weibliche Version.

Andraste = Jesus (historische Figur, die angeblich tolle Sachen gemacht hat und den Märtyrertod starb)
Erbauer = Gott (den ja auch noch nie jemand gesehen hat)
Göttliche = Papst
Oberste Klerikerinnen = Kardinäle
Inquisition = Inquisition
usw.


----------



## Glantir (15. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wir spielen ein Fantasy Spiel da kann eine Gottheit auch mal tatsächlich existieren


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. September 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Aber wir spielen ein Fantasy Spiel da kann eine Gottheit auch mal tatsächlich existieren



Die einzigen Götter von denen wir im DA-Universum wissen, dass sie tatsächlich existieren, sind die alten Götter von Tevinter.


----------



## FalloutEffect (15. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur das "unsere" Inquisition Dämonen gejagt hat, die es nicht gibt  Die "Templer" gibt es ja auch, fehlen ja noch die Kreuzritter. Da wird Bioware sicher was einfallen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. September 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Nun bin ich in den Tiefen Wegen und da ist ein Spiegel hinter einem eingestürzten Durchgang. Da muss ich auch noch rausfinden, wie die Sprengbehälter auslöst. Der Anker funktioniert dort nicht.



Ich hab das jetzt auch geholt.
Man muss erst in die Bibliothek, damit der Anker das nächste Upgrade bekommt, wo er dann Schaden macht.
Dann kann man in die Tiefen Wege zurück und kommt dort durch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. September 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hab das jetzt auch geholt.
> Man muss erst in die Bibliothek, damit der Anker das nächste Upgrade bekommt, wo er dann Schaden macht.
> Dann kann man in die Tiefen Wege zurück und kommt dort durch.



Ah, danke für die Info, dann hole ich das noch nach. [emoji3]


----------



## iman1025 (2. November 2015)

Vorweg schon mal Entschuldigung, wenn es die Frage schon gab. Ich hatte DAI nach dem Absolvieren von "Hakkons Fänge" erst mal wegen Witcher 3 zur Seite gelegt. Habe in der Zwischenzeit den Rechner auf W10 umgestellt und dann "Das schwarze Emporion" installiert. Seitdem startet das Spiel nicht mehr. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es am Umstieg auf W10 liegt, oder am letzten Add on. Wenn ich bei Origins "Spielen" anklicke kommt der Cloudabgleich, kurz die Lade-Eieruhr, und die ist dann aber nach ein paar Sekunden weg und es passiert nichts weiter.
Gabs das schon mal bzw gibts dafür Lösungen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. November 2015)

Ich hatte das Problem leider auch nach einem der letzten Updates und dem Umstieg auf Windows 10.
Bei mir hat dann nur geholfen, das Spiel komplett neu zu installieren.


----------



## Nitroz870 (7. April 2018)

Hey falls immer noch einige auf der suche nach den goldenen Kelch sind. Ihr müsst zuerst die Bibliothek abschließen dort kriegt ihr eine Fähigkeit für euren Anker den ihr mit LT + LS aktivieren könnt.
Dann müsst ihr einfach nur noch mal die Treppe bei der Fen'Harels Statur hoch, über den Balkon laufen, links den Hang runter, euch neben die Gaatlok Fässer stellen und BUUMM. Dann in den gang die Treppe hoch und taddaa schlappe 200.000 Gold und einige Edelsteine und Statuen.


----------

